# A6 project.



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

Let's try if we can get some life to this forum..
Here is mine project in progres.
Coming:
- Dietrich RS6 front bumper
- RS6 rearspoiler
- Selfmade rear bumper
- Dietrich RS6 side skirts ( not sure would I use those... )
- Allroad xenon headlights
- Facelift rearlights
- raid mirrors
- S6 Recaro leather interior.
- GermanAirrideSystems V1 Air suspension
- Modified Keskin KT2 18" wheels. 8½ front and 9½ rear, whit 215 and 225 rubbers.
- Some another self made modifications.




























_Modified by Ville at 12:20 AM 7-14-2006_


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

Question...what is RAID mirrors?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (5speed6)*

look at his rearviews.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

I saw those...but what are they from?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (5speed6)*

Raid


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

Needs to be lowered.


----------



## bedesone (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

I like where you are going with this project. I just picked up a 2002 A6 3.0L FWD .... Im loving it..
questions...
1) Do you have quattro or fronttrack? What offsets are you running? I plan on going 19" x 9" if it will fit.
2) To make that rear bumber, did you cut two stock ones?? I like how short it is. Flows much better.
Any more pics of the rear bumper?
Thanks...


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (bedesone)*

He's from europe. Most european cars have shorter front and rear bumpers than their north american counterparts.


----------



## bedesone (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

he said its a selfmade rear bumper, so...


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (bedesone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bedesone* »_
1) Do you have quattro or fronttrack? What offsets are you running? I plan on going 19" x 9" if it will fit.
2) To make that rear bumber, did you cut two stock ones?? I like how short it is. Flows much better.


Car Is 1.8T and only frontwheeldrive. 
Wheels have 52 ET and I have 15mm adapters for rear and 25mm adapters for front. I'm not sure can I go as low as I want with that setup. I put pictures when I do fitting.
Rear bumper is made from three bumpers. Original + original front bumper + A6 Facelift Avant US model rear bumper








_Modified by Ville at 9:42 PM 7-14-2006_


_Modified by Ville at 9:57 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (bedesone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bedesone* »_he said its a selfmade rear bumper, so...

true, but you did mention that you liked how short the bumper is, and that is because the top section (the red part) is the euro bumper.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

man that thing is slaaammmmeeeddd nice.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (ur faster)*

wow.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (ur faster)*

Not much. Prepairing car to paintshop.. Most boring job


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (Ville)*

yea, i know, doing the same with my MK II Jetta, but it'll def. be worth it for you, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see it after, you'r just resprayng it red, or changng color?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (ur faster)*

Only respaying. Red isn't so common on A6 so I want keep that color


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Ville)*

Very nice! Keep up the good work!


----------



## bedesone (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (Dnc95)*

Anyone know how to get Euro rear bumper in the US??
Ville, your ride is gonna look hot when its painted! good work.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

very nice I have the same thing going on.... well kind of I've had the stuff for about 1yr. but will be doing the install soon.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

Wheel fitting 








25mm front and 15mm rear adapters work just fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bedesone (May 9, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

looks dope..
so final offsets are 27 front and 37 rear? 
im seeing things..whats the reflection in your rear fender,







?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (bedesone)*

Yes.
Shhhhhh... it's Volvo










_Modified by Ville at 9:58 AM 7-19-2006_


----------



## bedesone (May 9, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

haha, not the volvo! 
looks like a little person in the rear wheel arch..


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (bedesone)*

LOL! I havn't notice that.. 
It must be me. "Little" distort but me


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (bedesone)*

This is probably one of the most pimp A6's ever!! Which part of the custom rear bumper is from a front bumper? I would have never thought of combining those 3 to make a new bumper.. props for being original! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also.. where did you find the Dietrich RS6 front bumper? On a site or at a local shop?


_Modified by 910_Industries at 12:33 PM 7-19-2006_


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (910_Industries)*

Those parts where wheel arc ends are from front bumper.( I hope you understand what I mean. hard to explain whit my exelent English... )
I used those becouse at front they had little better shape.
Mine bumper is from local dealer, it was little broken so I get it cheap










_Modified by Ville at 11:47 PM 7-19-2006_


----------



## bedesone (May 9, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

How long have you been working on this project?


----------



## bedesone (May 9, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_LOL! I havn't notice that.. 
It must be me. "Little" distort but me


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (bedesone)*

I had car about 3 months, 1 month goes when wainting all parts..


_Modified by Ville at 7:24 PM 11-10-2006_


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

Can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (910_Industries)*

I gotta ask... What happens when you actually rotate the wheels? How about if you hit a bump? Doesn't appear to be a ton of room there. Hell, there doesn't appear to be a lot of AIR between the tire and the wheel well.


----------



## bedesone (May 9, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

You cant rotate staggered rims.. when the tires go you get new ones.. you gotta pay to play..
He stated that he has airbag suspension... bumps and AIR dont matter when your parked











_Modified by bedesone at 7:07 PM 7-20-2006_


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (bedesone)*

I didn't mean that kind of "rotate." I meant the kind that happens when you hit the gas.
Didn't catch the part about that being a "parked" mode. Thanks for clarifying. Pretty wild look for somebody who's not used to such modding. BAAA-LING.


----------



## bedesone (May 9, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (SouthboroAudiGuy)*








oh you meant when he is driving


----------



## 16vnotchback (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (bedesone)*

post pics of the volvo


----------



## Stelo (Jul 15, 2006)

That last picture is still tripping me out. Are you sure that is you in the reflection? That looks like some crazy troll. I have been staring at it for the lat 5 minutes and I have to say, I am frightened to go to bed now. Please help me out. WTF is that?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Stelo)*

Maybe A6 want tell me something.. Maybe I must chance letters to the trunk, A666 would be better ?


----------



## bedesone (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (Ville)*

that would be some funny ****...


----------



## erry (Apr 18, 2006)

do you kno where can i get the dietritch front bumper from?? thankss! nice a6


----------



## Colravey (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

What are you doing with your old seats? See my post!


----------



## queensfinest (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

Hey I need a set of those allroad xenon headlights....Do you have any suggestions as to where I could find a set...I checked EBAY but nothing....and also what mirrors are on your car???? They are real nice!!!


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (queensfinest)*

I got mine Allroad goodies from Ebay.
Mirrors are from Raid HP but I don't found those any more from their website... 
But I think these mirrors are same.








Those you can get your FK Automotive dealer.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

damn car looks like its going to be sick *Ville*


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (queensfinest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *queensfinest* »_Hey I need a set of those allroad xenon headlights....Do you have any suggestions as to where I could find a set...I checked EBAY but nothing....and also what mirrors are on your car???? They are real nice!!!

did you try ebay.de?


----------



## staraya moskva (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

That thing is pure evil


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: A6 project. (staraya moskva)*

wow







I want to see updates!


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (vdubjettaman)*

Looks hopeless
























Car is now in paintshop.. Only I can do is wait, wait,.....



_Modified by Ville at 2:33 PM 9-18-2006_


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

Very excited to see this done. Really want your mirrors.....


----------



## givebloodplayhockey (Feb 10, 2005)

Ville... Amazing job so far. I can't believe you have only been working on it for one month! Very tenacious!
Anyway, great job and that car looks like it will be amazing when "fin"ished... pun intended!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Cant wait to see it back from the painters


----------



## Dubfound (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (travy420)*

You have me watching this one....... Looks Good!! 







One for you and..........







One for me


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (Dubfound)*

Looks like a lot of plastic welding/body filler.. Can't wait to see it finished.. you gonna keep it red or go for another color? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_Looks like a lot of plastic welding/body filler.. Can't wait to see it finished.. you gonna keep it red or go for another color? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes and don't forget lot of sanding...
No color changes, only repaint.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

car looks tight. im in the process of picking up a 4.2 myself right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (DTOYVR6)*

More pics are needed STAT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

After you are done grafting all these various mismatched parts from other models, what does the car become registered and licensed as? S6 parts in an A4 1.8T, sounds bizare and really nutty. I would think it depletes the value of the car, into a parts bin of mismatched stuff, how do you drive a car with wheels that don't fit? Body filler where flexible bumper covers should be? come on. Is that stuff gonna stick, it will crack and fall off won't it? Paint will never look right what was wrong with the original car? I'd say this is a crime against real design and workmanship

















_Modified by CE at 7:43 AM 10-2-2006_


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*

Shut up.









_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_After you are done grafting all these various mismatched parts from other models, what does the car become registered and licensed as? S6 parts in an A4 1.8T, sounds bizare and really nutty. I would think it depletes the value of the car, into a parts bin of mismatched stuff, how do you drive a car with wheels that don't fit? Body filler where flexible bumper covers should be? come on. Is that stuff gonna stick, it will crack and fall off won't it? Paint will never look right what was wrong with the original car? I'd say this is a crime against real design and workmanship
















_Modified by CE at 7:43 AM 10-2-2006_


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_After you are done grafting all these various mismatched parts from other models, what does the car become registered and licensed as? S6 parts in an A4 1.8T, sounds bizare and really nutty. I would think it depletes the value of the car, into a parts bin of mismatched stuff, how do you drive a car with wheels that don't fit? Body filler where flexible bumper covers should be? come on. Is that stuff gonna stick, it will crack and fall off won't it? Paint will never look right what was wrong with the original car? I'd say this is a crime against real design and workmanship
















_Modified by CE at 7:43 AM 10-2-2006_

Do you know anything about body work at all? Everything done to this car has been done PROPER. And just because you like cars the way they come out of a factory doesnt mean everyone else does. This car is gonig to be beautiful when its finished.


----------



## AudiR6 (Oct 3, 2006)

nice work on your A6 Ville.. 
do you ride airbags through the winter time?
wanna buy some 20"s from my ride for next summer?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (AudiR6)*

Airride isn't so reliable at winter so I use that car only at summer. 20" won't get me as low as 18" so


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

where did you get those headlights? (from the picture they look like black projectors)


----------



## AudiR6 (Oct 3, 2006)

i think i go for 18"s or max 19" next summer.. it´s not the height.. it´s the width








i wonder as well where you get those headlights, and what did they cost?


_Modified by AudiR6 at 10:29 AM 10/3/2006_


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (zebinheimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zebinheimer* »_where did you get those headlights? (from the picture they look like black projectors)

Those headlights are from the Allroad model.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (5speed6)*

Some progres


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

First version of trunk wasn't so good... Must use plan B










































_Modified by Ville at 9:10 PM 10-4-2006_


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_First version of trunk wasn't so good... Must use plan B










Okay, so if you fill in the trunk/plate area, where are you mountng the plate, bumper?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (5speed6)*

Good question








I try to do some kind rack under the bumper where I can mount licence plate. I think it will be ugly but let see what I can do.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*






















Great work, cant wait for some more updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

Just use some duct tape... J/k Awesome work my friend, very nice. Keep up the great work and pics! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_Good question








I try to do some kind rack under the bumper where I can mount licence plate. I think it will be ugly but let see what I can do.


----------



## BeitzDUB (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (16vnotchback)*








nice work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (Dnc95)*

Looks like a disaster. Mismatched parts, just thrown onto a car. Body filler junk is not a body panel.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_Looks like a disaster. Mismatched parts, just thrown onto a car. Body filler junk is not a body panel.


You can make much money with those throwing skills http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Ville at 3:27 PM 10-8-2006_


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

cant wait to see the finished product....your other cars were simply amazing, and i'm sure the finished product on this one will be no different!!!
Keep up the great work, and there are many of us anxious to see it completed!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cheers mate


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_cant wait to see the finished product....your other cars were simply amazing, and i'm sure the finished product on this one will be no different!!!
Keep up the great work, and there are many of us anxious to see it completed!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cheers mate









X2.. awesome work man! F-the plate!


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_Looks like a disaster. Mismatched parts, just thrown onto a car. Body filler junk is not a body panel.














































































































































Are you ok? Did you not read the previous post I left you?? If you don't like doing modifications to YOUR car then DON'T, Drive a stock car that some factory of robots put together and be happy. This is an enthusiasts web site/page. If your not enthused then don't post and drive your stock car. Or suicide which ever you like (the latter would be best)


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (Dnc95)*








It's a train wreck.! Actually factory upgrades make more sense, and look like they belong on the car and don't diminsh the value of the car. Filling in body panels with body putty, is nothing to be enthused about, it's a train wreck. Like those motorcycles built by Orange County on Discovery, they are junk, unuseable, with redrilled holes after the frame is already painted, etc, and drilled with a hand drill. a factory Harley has factory fit and finish, not a kluge mess of parts. Can't be enthused by nonsene. A demolition derby excites some too, which is what i equate what you have done to a fine car, now just kinda confused. Body filler, you gotta be kidding. Now if you where truly interested in workmanship and something to get enthused, the parts would be designed and made to look like they belong, molded parts that fit, not body putty. Maybe next time, you will learn when you find out the car is worthless due to the stuff done to it.





































_Modified by CE at 9:32 PM 10-12-2006_


_Modified by CE at 9:33 PM 10-12-2006_


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*

ummmm..............ok....















His car isnt finished man. Of course it looks like ass now. And if you are trying to say that OCC or most other reputable Chopper shops dont build quality products, go inspect any of thier bikes. I have seen many up close and the craftsmanship is amazing, the fit and finish is perfect. But that doesnt matter because someone built it by way other than an assembly line so those bikes are crap, right?


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (golfkid777)*

Look closer, maybe your idea of perfect assembly differs from mine. And as far as unuseable, they even showed themselves in Fla once being pulled over by a local cop, there where so many issues as far as being road legal, the cop told them to just get it off the road, it's a joke, and what they charge for these things. They kluge together **** from all over, **** that don't fit, hang **** off of anywhere, no design or ENGINEERING at all. Unuseable junk, for extrodinary prices. Take one for a ride, checkout the instabilty and poor design. At least FACTORY HARLEY CVO from are useable, fully engineered by people who know what they are doing. You know you can't make chicken soup out of chicken ****.


_Modified by CE at 6:04 AM 10-13-2006_


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_Look closer, maybe your idea of perfect assembly differs from mine. And as far as unuseable, they even showed themselves in Fla once being pulled over by a local cop, there where so many issues as far as being road legal, the cop told them to just get it off the road, it's a joke, and what they charge for these things. They kluge together **** from all over, **** that don't fit, hang **** off of anywhere, no design or ENGINEERING at all. Unuseable junk, for extrodinary prices. Take one for a ride, checkout the instabilty and poor design. At least FACTORY HARLEY CVO from are useable, fully engineered by people who know what they are doing. You know you can't make chicken soup out of chicken ****.

_Modified by CE at 6:04 AM 10-13-2006_

Are you an Engineer?


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*

Like I said before you don't like the car that he's BUILDING that's not DONE yet, then DON'T POST ON HIS THREAD ANYMORE. Everyone else on here appreciates the work he's doing. It's called custom fabrication as apposed to pre cut metal from the factory, You make no sense about anything you have said so far... If what your saying is true then why do custom built hot rods sell for over 100k-500k and they have body puddy/filler in them too... Actually they sometimes use melted aluminum... Have you ever seen the cars that make it onto Barret Jackson car auctions? those are all custom, All have some kind of modification and all sell for more then you've probably made thus far in your lifetime...
Long story short, It's HIS car, HIS design, HIS effort and well if you don't like it, put your head back in your ass where your alway's right and the king. Don't post here anymore, Your Comments are NOT welcome. 

_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_Look closer, maybe your idea of perfect assembly differs from mine. And as far as unuseable, they even showed themselves in Fla once being pulled over by a local cop, there where so many issues as far as being road legal, the cop told them to just get it off the road, it's a joke, and what they charge for these things. They kluge together **** from all over, **** that don't fit, hang **** off of anywhere, no design or ENGINEERING at all. Unuseable junk, for extrodinary prices. Take one for a ride, checkout the instabilty and poor design. At least FACTORY HARLEY CVO from are useable, fully engineered by people who know what they are doing. You know you can't make chicken soup out of chicken ****.

_Modified by CE at 6:04 AM 10-13-2006_


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (Dnc95)*

More filler crap and lousy fittings...


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

Damn.. I can't wait to see it finished man.. looking good!


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

Very nice filler


----------



## raudi02 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

Nice work man...nuff respect.
I have been looking to get one of those RS6 bumbers...how hard was it to put on? Did you have to modify it any or is it pretty much plug and play?
So when is the car due to be completed?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (raudi02)*

If you buy this it should be plug an play.
Completed... During two months I hope. No hurry becouse winter is allmost here and that car is useless at winter.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

I have it on my car. It wasn't a good fit, it had a sag under the car like it had too much material. it had to be cut and repaired >







For US spec cars it also will not fit unless you mod your bumper mounts or but the kit from LLtek. 
looks good but still a pain and far from OEM


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (joemamma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joemamma* »_I have it on my car. It wasn't a good fit, it had a sag under the car like it had too much material. it had to be cut and repaired >







For US spec cars it also will not fit unless you mod your bumper mounts or but the kit from LLtek. 
looks good but still a pain and far from OEM

I see your car around Northgate all the time. Havent seen it with those the new body kit or the allroads I dont think, but I love your A6 man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FattyPaul (Aug 23, 2006)

got finished pics yet im dieing to see what this monster looks like but its a shame that they put the 1.8t in the a6 over there must be veryyyy underpowered


----------



## Juice78 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*

Standard cars are for old farts


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (Juice78)*

And mis mash of non appropriate model parts are for those with money to burn, the car is basically worthless when ya done applying this train wreck. Unescessary useless work is for kids with no sense of reality. It's busy work, with no reason or end. The end is really no accomplishment. Body filler is hardly bodywork. Throwing parts together in a garbage can accomplishes nothing.. Like those $300 Honda's with $5,000 stereos and chrome wheels. Brilliant. Ya can't make chicken soup out of chicken ****. With age comes wisdom. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Juice78 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*

Ville also very good make OEM (his last projekt): http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1456694 
That projekt wasnt either a job for handless people


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_And mis mash of non appropriate model parts are for those with money to burn, the car is basically worthless when ya done applying this train wreck. Unescessary useless work is for kids with no sense of reality. It's busy work, with no reason or end. The end is really no accomplishment. Body filler is hardly bodywork. Throwing parts together in a garbage can accomplishes nothing.. Like those $300 Honda's with $5,000 stereos and chrome wheels. Brilliant. Ya can't make chicken soup out of chicken ****. With age comes wisdom. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif






























So you are comparing his audi with properly done body work to a kid with a civic on chrome wheels with a $5000 stereo and some blinky lights?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (Juice78)*

Probably Golf was crap because there was body filler also...







.

But still some progress. New paint... 



















_Modified by Ville at 5:39 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

This car will be a true stunner at the shows in 2007....I cant wait to see it when it's done!!
Ville...great work, keep it up, and eff the haters!!! Every one of your previous projects were amazing, and this one is shaping up to be even better!! Cheers for one-upping yourself with each project!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








...enough of the niceness...let's see some pix of that trunk in shiny bright red!!!


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_let's see some pix of that trunk in shiny bright red!!!









X2







Car is looking hot man.. I'm missing my A6 everytime I look at yours


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (910_Industries)*

This is an A6 MINUS. Body putty is NOT body panels.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_This is an A6 MINUS. Body putty is NOT body panels.















































































Well sir, it appears that every body panel is there! There maybe body FILLER on them, but they are there. Are you saying that if a car is in an accident if it requires any body filler, the car should be totalled? Because frankly, nothing you have said has made a lick of sense to me. kthanxbye.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (golfkid777)*

Are you nuts?...When a fender is crunched you REPLACE the fender. When a door is damaged you pull off the door skin and REPLACE it....When a hood is damaged you REPLACE it...ya don't use body putty on $60,000 cars!!! I wouldn't use body putty on any car, that's why the mfgs have PARTS dept. Body putty on a flexible bumper cover, you are kidding right. Every part on a car is replaceable, body putty is from the 1950's!!! eeessshhh. i don't know anything about body work...Obviously you surely don't.....Body putty, you just took thousand$ off the value of the car. You can't make chicken soup out of chicken ****..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*

^^who is this guy? your a ****ing moron bro. Stop talking out of your ass, from the sound of it you dont know **** about body work. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_Are you nuts?...When a fender is crunched you REPLACE the fender. When a door is damaged you pull off the door skin and REPLACE it....When a hood is damaged you REPLACE it...ya don't use body putty on $60,000 cars!!! I wouldn't use body putty on any car, that's why the mfgs have PARTS dept. Body putty on a flexible bumper cover, you are kidding right. Every part on a car is replaceable, body putty is from the 1950's!!! eeessshhh. i don't know anything about body work...Obviously you surely don't.....Body putty, you just took thousand$ off the value of the car. You can't make chicken soup out of chicken ****..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Breakin news for you! If you must replace your rear fender, you must do some welding and then YOU MUST USE BODY FILLER also. 
If you don't like my car it's same for me, but try to understand some basics about car bodywork...


_Modified by Ville at 3:50 AM 10-29-2006_


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (Richard Belding)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Belding* »_^^who is this guy? your a ****ing moron bro. Stop talking out of your ass, from the sound of it you dont know **** about body work. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!
werd!


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (golfkid777)*

When done properly the welded seams are ground down, any small imperfections are filled with molten metal...and polished out, grinded out. Body putty is not used when they make the car, it don't get used to repair the car. They don't use body filler. Especially on a flexible bumper cover, maybe your idea of quality work differs from what is quality work. The direct comparison is the junk from Orange county Choppers, all on the fly drill here, bend here, with no real design, no workmanship. The end.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_When done properly the welded seams are ground down, any small imperfections are filled with molten metal...and polished out, grinded out. Body putty is not used when they make the car, it don't get used to repair the car. They don't use body filler. Especially on a flexible bumper cover, maybe your idea of quality work differs from what is quality work. The direct comparison is the junk from Orange county Choppers, all on the fly drill here, bend here, with no real design, no workmanship. The end.









this guy really needs to go and play with himself somewhere. ur gonna ruin this thread. so i suggest everyone just ignore this assho1e cuz we aint gettin anywhere with this d!ck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and why are u teasing us with just 2 pics of this car. we need more!!!!
























_Modified by DTOYVR6 at 7:36 PM 10-29-2006_


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_When done properly the welded seams are ground down, any small imperfections are filled with molten metal...and polished out, grinded out. Body putty is not used when they make the car, it don't get used to repair the car. They don't use body filler. Especially on a flexible bumper cover, maybe your idea of quality work differs from what is quality work. The direct comparison is the junk from Orange county Choppers, all on the fly drill here, bend here, with no real design, no workmanship. The end.









what an idiot, go hide in the corner because you are a troll kthnxbye








btw this car is amazing, cant wait to see it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (boostAbear)*

Mas picturas por favor!


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_When done properly the welded seams are ground down, any small imperfections are filled with molten metal...and polished out, grinded out. Body putty is not used when they make the car, it don't get used to repair the car. They don't use body filler. Especially on a flexible bumper cover, maybe your idea of quality work differs from what is quality work. The direct comparison is the junk from Orange county Choppers, all on the fly drill here, bend here, with no real design, no workmanship. The end.









you have no idea what you're talking about. 
1. its not called body putty or bondo or mud, its called body filler.
2. filler is used (are you sitting down) in MOST repairs. 
3. flexible bumpers can and are repaired with a special filler. its different than body filler, its made specifically for plastic. nothing wrong with it.
4. welded seams are not filled with "molten metal", what do you think a welder does in the first place. after welding or brazing, filler is always used to smooth the surface. 
5.stop talking out your ass, you obviously have never stepped foot in a body shop. 
10k 60k 200k, doesn't matter, all cars are fixed with filler. i would know, i work on the latter. guess what, you can't even get door skins for most german cars, a whole new shell has to be purchased. 
so by your reasoning, a door with a little dent should be replaced. insurance companies don't pay us to pick and file (do you even know what that is?) every little ding, and because of todays sheetmetals being so thin, it isn't even always possible. 
do you know how many hours of repair time you would need to be into a door before they would let us replace it? figure about $500-$800 for a shell, now figure how many hours a bodyman can spend repairing that door before he reaches the cost of a new door/painting inners/installing.
please stop making yourself look stupid, you very clearly have NO idea about this trade, and i find your ignorance insulting.
__________________________________________________
p.s. lets see some more progress pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (Silver4dr)*

yeah waste time using body filler, when an entire door skin goes on in minutes, you are not a very good body shop...when my car gets damaged i want new full pieces not body filler you clown. And guess what, the insurance companies pay to bring the car back to the way it was before it was damaged, that means new sheet metal not friggin body putty..you must work in some lousy body shop wouldn't want you near amy cars, holy moly....The door skins are readily available, OEM parts , not chinese swag eitehr....painting takes less time then filling it with body filler...Door skins on new Jetta come off with eas, designed to....It's all available from OEM warehouses, not swag, used crap, eeessshhhh, talking bout not knowing anything, man you are sumptin. You need to get better education in the business. NO BODY FILLEr on cars, new parts or nothing, simple idea, yeah I'll have a $50,000 car with body filler on the door, when the door can be replaced, you are nuts.!!


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*

please call mercedes, bmw, porsche or even audi and try to get a door skin








like i said, you have absolutly no idea what you're talking about.
i'm not going to argue with you anymore, as you are very ignorant and not willing to listen to poeple who know better. 
if you want to pm me i can send you some pics of the shop i work at, we're a mercedes benz approved shop and we also cater to late model high end luxury brands, only the newest techniques and best materials are used with all oem parts. the bodymen are all brits and germans, not the hacks commonly found in north america. you don't want to call my standards or shop into question. i'm not going to **** on this thread any further.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (Silver4dr)*

Its no use trying to talk to this guy. Hes as dumb as an ostrich with his head buried in some other dudes ass. Let him go and try and get an insurance company to buy a new door skin for his audi, it might be humorous to hear his "My insurance company sucks" story.
I am pretty sure he doesnt quite understand that you cant just go buy a new audi trunk thats completely shaved, that has to be done with body filler and welding.
But he can live in his own little world. Maybe one day he will venture into a body shop and realize he is as dumb as people tell him he is on a daily basis.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (golfkid777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfkid777* »_Mas picturas por favor!


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (golfkid777)*

its really good to see a a6 project going on in here, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pictures are always good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (ur faster)*

I would love to hear from more about the suspension. I'm planning on bagging my A4 in the near future and would love to see how you did it.
The car is looking amazing. Keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (Capt. Obvious)*









Bumper fitting..
And pair pics from Airride like you wish


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

Great install on the airride Ville! Do you have any pics of the actual suspension? Where did you mount your switches at?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (Capt. Obvious)*

Switches are in center console. I try to put some suspension installation pictures when I get them from my friends camera.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

to be honest ive never really liked this body stily a6 very much, but yours is just gorgeous


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (boostAbear)*

Such a tease!!!
















Lookin hot man.. when are we gonna get some full shots?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (910_Industries)*

Can't promise anything because I'm still waiting some parts from paintshop. Very soon I wish.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (910_Industries)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Dude, seriously,








If you don't like it, stop reading the thread.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: A6 project. (Capt. Obvious)*

Darrick after reading this thread I REALLLLLY think you should paint your valances, looks so much hotter with the bumpers all one color. oh and do airride too


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (Richard Belding)*

Meh, we'll see. I don't think the painted lowers look as good on an A4. The air ride is still a possibility, but I'm still not totally sure about it. We'll see.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Meh, we'll see. I don't think the painted lowers look as good on an A4. The air ride is still a possibility, but I'm still not totally sure about it. We'll see.

Darrick, just think about never being scared of a speed bump or a driveway! Think how relaxing it would be to drive.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (golfkid777)*

I'm more worried about the assload of money it will cost to do it properly. 
As much as I love my car, I would like to buy a _house _to keep it at...
_Appreciating _assets opposed to _depreciating _assets.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (Capt. Obvious)*

Werd man, if it was feasibly possible for me to make near enough money right now to buy a house it would happen, give me a couple years til I am done with shcool and car modding will be put on hold for a few years.


----------



## audis488 (May 19, 2006)

soooooooooo sexy...


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (audis488)*

come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! show the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Please tell us more about the airride suspensions system. Part #'s, pictures, etc. I'm now debating whether to go with coilovers or airbags.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

this guys a real tease. its like waiting for a hot girl to drop her draws for you














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (DTOYVR6)*









I hope that I get rest parts from paint shop at next week...
Then I can tease little more








Waiting rest parts is such tease me too...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_Please tell us more about the airride suspensions system. Part #'s, pictures, etc. I'm now debating whether to go with coilovers or airbags.

Seeing that he is in finland that airbag set up is going to go lower then any airride kit over here. Most of the airride kits in the US suck because they cannot get low enought for most people. My buddy has bags on his JTI and mdy coils can go lower in the front then his bags. Also if you plan on importing the same set up that ville has be ready to spend a ton of $$$. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Richard Belding)*

That's not necessarily true Travis. It just depends on what bags you use and how you mount them to the strut. I guarantee I could get Winslow's car 2-3 inches lower with different bags than the ones he's using now.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Yes Darrick, we know this, but Winslow got his bags for a very very good price for a full bag set-up. Go look at the prices for Air Runner set-ups for Japanese VIP style cars, some of them are on sale for $4100 for a full kit, thats almost 3 times what winslow got his for and thats a sale price. Just like Travy said, you cant get a crazy set-up for cheap, its going to be spendy, unless you know how to build you own airride system.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_That's not necessarily true Travis. It just depends on what bags you use and how you mount them to the strut. I guarantee I could get Winslow's car 2-3 inches lower with different bags than the ones he's using now.

That's why I said kit. if you buy all the parts spereatly and piece together your own kit you can deffinently get it to go lower, its just more work that way.


----------



## olanoracing (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: (Richard Belding)*

Can't wait to see it finished!!
cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (olanoracing)*

Awesome car, and someone please ban CE, or insist he takes his own life.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_Awesome car, and someone please ban CE, or insist he takes his own life.

Done.









_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Dude, seriously,








If you don't like it, stop reading the thread.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (910_Industries)*

What happens when you don't have amber reflectors as in FACTORY light assys. Mod away, take em out. http://www.consumeraffairs.com....html


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_What happens when you don't have amber reflectors as in FACTORY light assys. Mod away, take em out. http://www.consumeraffairs.com....html









He stupid, He's not even from the US, he's from Finland, I'm pretty sure they don't have the same laws as the US, ever notice how European cars from europe don't usually have all the extra lights and big long bumpers that the US versions require...


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (Dnc95)*

why the hell do u guys even pay this guy any mind? hes obviously an idiot. its going to because of that ****** this thread gets locked. leave him the hell alone. if u ignore him he will go away


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (Dnc95)*

I love in the article how it says it "could cause crashes". Allowing a 90 year old person to have thier liscence when they can barely see straight "could also cause crashes" But I am sure thats WAY safer than a competant man with out 2 side reflectors. I have had my side markers shaved for around 3 years now and I havent gotten in an accident.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (golfkid777)*

You're correct, they don't have the same rules, is it one of the countries that started using DRL's, for visibility issues? Maybe not, maybe. Due to the different horizon sun levels? In the U.S DRL's are NOT required, different rules. In N.Y. i would think reflectors ARE requried, good ya made it 3 years, when you do have an accident and a clever lawyer finds you mdified required safety items, good luck. What is the point in defeating things like reflectors? How does that improve the car, in any way? I find this thoruoghyly amusing. Fill in body parts with body filler, just because ya can. It adds no value or function, it takes away value totaly. Driveway engineering is pretty scarey, since you do have to drive with other vehicles on the road, removing things mandated by FMVS you only open yourself up for unnecessary liability. Why do it? Experinces will make you wise up and learn. Keep on modding. Put in some clear breaklites while you're at it, I've seen that stupidity too, on the road. Also have your backup lites on all the time while going forward, do all the dumb **** I've seen "modders" do. Ignorance is pure bliss.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*

love your spelling


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (DTOYVR6)*

speling is fine, it's the letters that are wrong.


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_speling is fine, it's the letters that are wrong.









So basically you spelled it wrong


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_speling is fine, it's the letters that are wrong.









My god, I think that might have to go in my sig! HAHAHAHHAHAA!!!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (golfkid777)*

Where's Ville with more pics?















We want pictures! We want pictures! We want pictures!


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_Fill in body parts with body filler, just because ya can. It adds no value or function, it takes away value totaly. 

if you're going to make stabs at people at least know what you're talking about. the panels aren't getting filled with body filler, he's welding metal panels in and just using a very thin layer of body filler to smooth the weld areas. there is nothing wrong with that. get your facts straight.
since when does style have to serve a funtion? its as valuable as the owner or next buyer think it is. value is based on whatever the marketplace dictates, and there is a market for customized cars. you just don't happen to fall into that category, so don't bash it. 
no one took shots at you because you couldn't change your headlights without going to the dealer and buying a how to dvd. (which is quite pathetic)
you should take your head out of your ass and learn about the autobody trade before you slam it. 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
ok, lets see some updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Juice78 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_What happens when you don't have amber reflectors as in FACTORY light assys. Mod away, take em out. http://www.consumeraffairs.com....html









Ville didnt take them off, because we dont have them here in EUROPE! Stop talking bull**** and do something usefull like take a bath with a toaster.


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Where's Ville with more pics?















We want pictures! We want pictures! We want pictures!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (Juice78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juice78* »_Ville didnt take them off, because we dont have them here in EUROPE! Stop talking bull**** and do something usefull like take a bath with a toaster.

That right there confirms to me that I am half Finish! HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (golfkid777)*

And.....Pictures NOW!!!!


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (golfkid777)*

No progress at this week







Sorry.
I hope that next week is better.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: A6 project. (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## rayd75 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_No progress at this week







Sorry.

That's ok... We'll be perfectly happy with some additional angles on what you've already done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: A6 project. (rayd75)*

Can i see how you did the air suspension?
how does it ride? 
CE- I hate you.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (g60vwr)*

It is complete set from GermanAirRide.
I would say that rides almost like it did at earlier sport suspension. Maybe even little harder, it depends much that pressure you use.


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (rayd75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rayd75* »_
That's ok... We'll be perfectly happy with some additional angles on what you've already done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









i was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## niponki (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (volksmk4)*

For Sure!! Let's see 'em!!


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (niponki)*

beautiful looking A6
*CE- please stop jacking this thread so enthusiasts like us can enjoy what you are trying to ruin. *


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (slomofo.)*

I get some parts from paint shop today...








More progress and pics during this week... I hope so.


_Modified by Ville at 8:11 PM 11-21-2006_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_I get some parts from paint shop today...








More progress and pics during this week... I hope so.

_Modified by Ville at 8:11 PM 11-21-2006_

I think I need to change my pants







That looks soooooo hot I can't even put it into words.. friggin tits man! (o)(o)


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: A6 project. (910_Industries)*















OMG so hott


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (Richard Belding)*

Holy Hell... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (golfkid777)*








dammmmmmnnn!! that looks amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and u might have gone over this somewhere else in the thread, but where r u gonna mount the license plate?


_Modified by volksmk4 at 3:02 PM 11-21-2006_


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_
friggin tits man! (o)(o)

lmao, i didnt think anyone else used the term tits like that


----------



## Turbo Turd (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (volksmk4)*

*swoon*

I think I'm in love http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (volksmk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksmk4* »_lmao, i didnt think anyone else used the term tits like that

Ha ha.. yeah I only use it in certain situations


----------



## Stroker Ace (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (910_Industries)*

gotta keep this thread in the watched topics


----------



## Rick Moranis (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (Stroker Ace)*

that polished strip on the trunk sets the shaving off nicely


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

Oh yeah now I totally see what CE was talking about...








*CE do everybody a favor and Commit Suicide* 










_Modified by Dnc95 at 3:51 PM 11-21-2006_


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (Dnc95)*

this thread is the life of the a6 forum


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_I get some parts from paint shop today...








More progress and pics during this week... I hope so.



Thats really smoooof. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(oops I pushed it page 6







)


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: A6 project. (g60vwr)*

That wall poster is pretty kick ass too.


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

car is sweet..... do you know where you are gonna put the plate yet??


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (2001a62.7t)*

Under the bumper. No room anywhere else so, no choices...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Ville)*

In the US, a lot of people use suction cups and stick it to the rear window. Don't know if that's legal there or not.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I would do that if our laws wasn't required lights to lincenseplate


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Ville)*

Hmm, just an idea--don't know if it would work or not--but what about mounting some white LED lights on the trunk lid near the rear window or on the rear shelf that would shine onto the plate?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

No bad idea at all, I must keep that in my mind.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
At first, ill try if my first plan works.
Pneumatic rack for plate.. should be possible to do. When car is upper position system has pressure and pneumatic cylinder push plate down. When car is lowest position, system has no pressure and some kind spring pulls plate under the bumper.
Sounds simple but...










_Modified by Ville at 10:45 PM 11-22-2006_


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Ville)*

Ville--





























That car is the sweetest you've done so far....each car you keep raising the bar....how are you going to top the A6?!?!?! 
Cant wait to see it when it's all done and cleaned....speaking of...have you posted pix of it on cleaned.be yet?!?! 
Great work on the car, and dont keep us in suspense much longer...I expect completed pix by Christmas (and yes, this year)








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_Ville--





























That car is the sweetest you've done so far....each car you keep raising the bar....how are you going to top the A6?!?!?! 


I think that wouldn't be problem.. only problem would be money










_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_
Cant wait to see it when it's all done and cleaned....speaking of...have you posted pix of it on cleaned.be yet?!?! 


There most texts are Belgium and my Belgium isn't so good...


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Ville)*

Lord have mercy... You really do go all out! As much as I love your old B5, I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_ As much as I love your old B5, . 

Pics of your B5?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (HarvVAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HarvVAG* »_Pics of your B5?

Yes, please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*



















_Modified by Ville at 8:59 PM 11-23-2006_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Ville)*

Holy Body Butter








Do you make fat girls pretty too ?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Ville)*

like i said before..."Lord have mercy!!!"


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Do you make fat girls pretty too ?

Hahaha, new sig!


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

Very cool project, looks kind of weird without a plate in the back, but I understand having to take Plan B.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking forward to seeing how it turns out!


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (ExcessiveBoost)*

Any new pics yet?


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

hey ville did u plastic weld the rear bumper together and then bondo it? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (DTOYVR6)*

Plastic weld, plastic repair "glue" and plastic filler. And don't forget sanding... lot of sanding.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Ville)*

I invent one of my most pointless idea...









Let's hide drivers door keyhole.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Ville)*

Pretty sweet.. is it just a handle from the back over the front unit? Should help keep the clean look of the shaved car. Speaking of that.. anymore pics of the complete car?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

Yes, top part is from rear door. Simple to do, you must only cut hole for lock cylinder and sand 
slightly metal away from lock cylinder. 
No more car pictures at this time











_Modified by Ville at 11:52 PM 11-30-2006_


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (Ville)*

very nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (DTOYVR6)*

that's a dope little touch.
I can't wait to see the full pics. the rear look amazing http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## papa (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (audiphile)*

awesome. cant wait to see more pics. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## kingtek718 (Nov 16, 2003)

o so smoos!


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (Shawn)*

whuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (FLATBLACKMK2)*

^^^ Looks like someone just found this thread.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bagxlee (Oct 5, 2004)

holy t*ts.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (bagxlee)*

C'mon Ville, we're getting impatient here! We need PICS of something... _anything_!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

that is f*cking awesome! keep up the good work


----------



## Jolt_Junkie (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

damn.. love the work its smooth.. 
as for the licence plate.. im gonna sugest something in the rear window with some white leds on it.. under the bumper is going to be an eye sore when driving on the roads and is going to have to stick out far enough so that it doesnt scratch your paint and it might end up getting torn off..


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Jolt_Junkie)*

dayummm i saw that one pic in some other thread and thought it was photoshopped .. it looks AMAZING nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JayBeeSki (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re:*

Hey Ville,
that is coming along very nicely.. Just like your previous rides.
Keep up the the good work..and please post more pics of the finished project..
John


----------



## fckreher99 (May 15, 2003)

i just stopped in to say:
humina humina humina!!!


----------



## i have to admit (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (fckreher99)*

sonofabitch that's a nice a6
bring some pics over to cleaned US forums will ya?


----------



## CamelSkull (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (i have to admit)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Underpants (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (CamelSkull)*

****ing christ, this thread rules.


----------



## n0rdicalex (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (Underpants)*

holy ****, this car is dope.
that rear end is great man.


----------



## dr. locktopus (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (n0rdicalex)*

dag yo, this is ridiculous.


----------



## xero (Jan 5, 2003)

wow...
So hott us Mk-I ers had to come all the way over here.
Congrats! You're Dope Shiz!! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...95490


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (xero)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Ville)*

When are we gonna see some more pics of that beast?


----------



## ensone (May 18, 2004)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*

hott



_Modified by ensone at 2:17 AM 12-8-2006_


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (ensone)*

subscribed


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Goddamnit ville I am not O.K. with a post like this with no pictures!!!


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_And mis mash of non appropriate model parts are for those with money to burn, the car is basically worthless when ya done applying this train wreck. Unescessary useless work is for kids with no sense of reality. It's busy work, with no reason or end. The end is really no accomplishment. Body filler is hardly bodywork. Throwing parts together in a garbage can accomplishes nothing.. Like those $300 Honda's with $5,000 stereos and chrome wheels. Brilliant. Ya can't make chicken soup out of chicken ****. With age comes wisdom. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif






























It is called customizing ones car. You choose not to do that, that is fine. But there are many a people that choose to modify their cars extensively. And it has nothing to do with resale value. No Audi appreciates in value, and a car depreciates by close to 30% the moment you drive it off the lot. By your logic we should not be buying cars because the depreciate at such a rapid rate.
And the reason for this kind of work? To make the car unique and different from all other A6s. When this car is done it will unlike any other A6 I have seen, and chances are this owner will be recognized for that. And the end? This we will see when it is complete.
I always wondered how those who choose not to modify look at those who modify. And you are those people. You just do not understand it. Trying to explain it is a lost cause with you, but as simple as I can make it is that people look for individuality within a crowd. Sure with the money I invested into my volkswagen that was a sales flop I could have gone out and bought a brand new Cayman S. But had I done that, while I would equally as "cash poor" yet "car rich", I would substantially poorer socially. I have met so many friends because of my hobby, many of whom stand to be great friends for years to come. I have gone places I would not normally have gone if I simply purchased a Cayman S. All of this has made me richer as a person; such is not quantifiable.
Further, I can see you arguing that such expenses are not investments. What is an investment? A purchase that yields a return. My, that of this OP, and my fellow enthusiasts, return on investment? The satisfaction I get from driving around a unique vehicle, conversing with my new friends, and traveling to countries and cities I never previously had a need to do.
In such ways, many of us appear to be substantially richer than you, CE.


----------



## psychouke (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: A6 project. (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_
It is called customizing ones car. You choose not to do that, that is fine. But there are many a people that choose to modify their cars extensively. And it has nothing to do with resale value. No Audi appreciates in value, and a car depreciates by close to 30% the moment you drive it off the lot. By your logic we should not be buying cars because the depreciate at such a rapid rate.
And the reason for this kind of work? To make the car unique and different from all other A6s. When this car is done it will unlike any other A6 I have seen, and chances are this owner will be recognized for that. And the end? This we will see when it is complete.
I always wondered how those who choose not to modify look at those who modify. And you are those people. You just do not understand it. Trying to explain it is a lost cause with you, but as simple as I can make it is that people look for individuality within a crowd. Sure with the money I invested into my volkswagen that was a sales flop I could have gone out and bought a brand new Cayman S. But had I done that, while I would equally as "cash poor" yet "car rich", I would substantially poorer socially. I have met so many friends because of my hobby, many of whom stand to be great friends for years to come. I have gone places I would not normally have gone if I simply purchased a Cayman S. All of this has made me richer as a person; such is not quantifiable.
Further, I can see you arguing that such expenses are not investments. What is an investment? A purchase that yields a return. My, that of this OP, and my fellow enthusiasts, return on investment? The satisfaction I get from driving around a unique vehicle, conversing with my new friends, and traveling to countries and cities I never previously had a need to do.
In such ways, many of us appear to be substantially richer than you, CE.

thank you louis for taking the time and saying this. i dont think i couldve said it better myself. 
-onto more pics of this amazing project!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_
In such ways, many of us appear to be substantially richer than you, CE.

And the best part is....most of the people on this site are college students! I guess an education does pay off.


----------



## Turbo Turd (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (golfkid777)*

pretty sure he meant in ways that aren't measured in dollars and cents


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (Turbo Turd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Turd* »_pretty sure he meant in ways that aren't measured in dollars and cents









I know, I was pickin up wah the was puttin down


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: A6 project. (bedesone)*


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (2002_Turbo)*

Bump for an amazing car and thread!!!!!
New pics please!!!!


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: A6 project. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_What happens when you don't have amber reflectors as in FACTORY light assys. Mod away, take em out. http://www.consumeraffairs.com....html









bwahaha, you could very well be the stupidest person on vortex.
Ville: keep it up, this car is amazing! I'm not usually an A6 fan, but you have completely changed my opinion of this car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Der Tom (Oct 1, 2006)

Näyttää hyvältä! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kuvia, kuvia, kuvia...


----------



## nmbRS4 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

can't wait to see the final pics


----------



## Macho_volks (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: A6 project. (nmbRS4)*

i need more


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (Macho_volks)*

Interior work...


















_Modified by Ville at 6:39 PM 12-10-2006_


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

great work so far. love the hidden key!!


----------



## NothelleJetta (Oct 10, 2006)

daaaaaaayyyyyuuuuuuum. pimpin.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (NothelleJetta)*

I think that spoiler can stay..








Door handle complete












_Modified by Ville at 7:52 PM 12-12-2006_


----------



## Turbo Turd (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (Ville)*

niiiiiiiiiiiiice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_I think that spoiler can stay..










Mother of god............
Although I think I might have liked it better ALL smoothe.


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## nmbRS4 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (bLeW-DuB)*

WOW! Gorgeous!


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: (nmbRS4)*

You can say that again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (CanadianTurbo)*

Damn you and these teaser pics Ville, you're giving me blue balls over here!








It's like being at a strip club and only getting to see part of each booby at a time.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*
















Yes, I know that I'm too slow but there is so much to do for one man.. So I 'll keep teasing


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Ville)*

that door handle looks ever more sick on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Richard Belding)*

I think I might have to borrow your idea for my A4 Ville., that looks so good!


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

WOOOOOOOOOOOW
awesome build bro
got a question, does the key still fit?








i was thinking of doing something in my b6 a4 since attempted theft was done twice in 1 year


----------



## sc_Jetta (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (CuCo33)*









where ya gonna put ur plate>?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (CuCo33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CuCo33* »_WOOOOOOOOOOOW
awesome build bro
got a question, does the key still fit?
i was thinking of doing something in my b6 a4 since attempted theft was done twice in 1 year









I must remove "face" part from dandle before the key fits but like I said that is emergency purposes only.... Rather I use remote


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

ville...looks like you need to roll the fenders.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_ville...looks like you need to roll the fenders.

Why


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_Why


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Ville)*

Dear lord, Please let ville finish his bar before I become very upset at him because I cannot view the finished product!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_ville...looks like you need to roll the fenders.

Ha ha.. he has air ride man.. he doesn't drive with it that low.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Richard Belding)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

i forgot to add that i've never been a big fan of that model a6 but DAMN! is your sh*t hot!!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re:*

Ville--
The Project is coming along quite nicely...the door handles are a sweet trick, the trunk is ridiculous







, and who knows what other tricks you have hidden up your sleeve...keep up the great work!!! 
Inspiration. Respect.


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

My question is this, what's the deal with the door window frames?







Ha, no one else caught that one.....








Looking good, Ville... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Re: (FrankVR6)*

Don't pat yourself on the back so quick...








The car was taken apart to be painted and the window seals and rubber haven't been put back in yet.
Nice try though!


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Don't pat yourself on the back so quick...








The car was taken apart to be painted and the window seals and rubber haven't been put back in yet.
Nice try though!









Ha ha! It's so much funnier coming from Captain Obvious!!!


----------



## southside (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (910_Industries)*

I've been captivated since page 2...PLEASE FINISH THIS!


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Mr. Feeny)*

Today was day for fresh air


























_Modified by Ville at 7:08 PM 12-17-2006_


----------



## Turbo Turd (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*

mother of god.






























Love it http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Turbo Turd)*

God, seeing your car really makes me wish I had gotten the A6 I wanted instead of the Lexus. Ville you have done something amazing with that car and I only wish I could see it in person someday, but probably never will.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Re: (golfkid777)*


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (audiphile)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Silver4dr)*

wow!







definitely unique and clean. I love this generation A6. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## escrappa (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: (vdubjettaman)*


----------



## papa (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (escrappa)*

awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I want air bags in the worst way!!!
Awesome job.


----------



## Rick Moranis (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

this car makes my peepee feel funny


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_Today was day for fresh air

























_Modified by Ville at 7:08 PM 12-17-2006_

What happened to the rear wing? Car looks hot by the way.. super clean!
*Wing in question:*


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*

I dont like the red still..... but this car is soooooo hot!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Turbo Turd (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (Rick Moranis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rick Moranis* »_this car makes my peepee feel funny










That's the gonorrhea I gave you. Sorry.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_
What happened to the rear wing? Car looks hot by the way.. super clean!

I only tried how spoiler looks. I haven't glued it yet, but probably I will.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_I only tried how spoiler looks. I haven't glued it yet, but probably I will.

Cool.. I think it adds to the look on the back. Which wing is it by the way?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (910_Industries)*

ICC Tuning
I think that is pure copy of RS6 spoiler... Only muuuuuch cheaper 
And it will work for handle too because otherwise there isn't place where to lift that trunk












_Modified by Ville at 11:28 PM 12-18-2006_


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_ICC Tuning
I think that is pure copy of RS6 spoiler... Only muuuuuch cheaper 
And it will work for handle too because otherwise there isn't place where to lift that trunk








_Modified by Ville at 11:28 PM 12-18-2006_

Good point







Oh.. and page 9 Ownage!!!


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*

Wow... That's great, Great Job Ville http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Dnc95)*

Wow man, looking realll good. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## XrightcoastdriverX (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*

first: Wonderful work! Your A6 is beautiful.
second: Why does it look like the rear wheels are sitting really far forward in the second photo whereas in the first photo they are centered? What is the design of the A6 rear suspension. Some form or a trailing arm system? Would that cause the wheel to rotate forward?

I'm liking it without the window trim. Or, with black window trim.

_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_Today was day for fresh air

























_Modified by Ville at 7:08 PM 12-17-2006_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Re: (XrightcoastdriverX)*

The design of the rear suspension causes it to arc forward when compressed. It's unavoidable on most all VW/Audi products.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (XrightcoastdriverX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XrightcoastdriverX* »_
I'm liking it without the window trim. Or, with black window trim.

he still hasn't put in the window frames yet


----------



## CamelSkull (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Silver4dr)*

****ing wow.


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (CamelSkull)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## VWIRUS (Sep 5, 2004)

This is the only modern car thats worthy of this classic song!!








All my friends know the low rider
The low rider is a little higher
Low rider drives a little slower
Low rider is a real goer
Low rider knows every street yeah!
Low rider is the one to meet yeah!
Low rider don't use no gas now
Low rider don't drive to fast
Take a little trip
Take a little trip
Take a little trip and see


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (VWIRUS)*

Back in time...
Finally I get pictures from suspension installation.
First. Spread all parts around the floor.
Fitting hoses to trunk.
Electrical work.
^causes serious accident.
Front suspension.
Rear suspension.
Ready to go... If only rear wheel would roll 


_Modified by Ville at 10:53 AM 12-29-2006_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Ville)*

Nice Ville! Got any more pics of the rear suspension set up?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Ville)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif makes me want to buy something and bag it


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

The rear is almost TOO smooth.







Love those wheels and that work looks awesome dude. SICK car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

this car and all the work done to it def. deserves all the praise. keep it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

*love the ride*

nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif makes me want to buy something and bag it









Yeah, I made that desicion and stuck with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## teru23 (Mar 15, 2006)

what suspension is that? koni or binsteins??


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (teru23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teru23* »_what suspension is that? koni or binsteins??

GermanAirrideSystems V1 Air suspension


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Rascal04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rascal04* »_
GermanAirrideSystems V1 Air suspension

....if there were only a US distributor....


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_
....if there were only a US distributor....









You're telling me!!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: (910_Industries)*

How did I miss this the last few months?!?!?
I love the car!! I miss the spoiler tho








Looks like something out of I, Robot! WOW!


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: (idwurks)*

Such a dope car....any more updates? http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: (.:1of1500:.)*

damn its been a very long time and no updates







you're pissing me off now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (DTOYVR6)*

I have been working with licenceplate problem...
Now it's almost solved


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*

Very nice


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Richard Belding)*

Nice.. is it going to slide out hydraulically and then tilt up? Looks like a killer solution!


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (910_Industries)*

Yes, but it's pneumatic. When I lift car to the riding height plate comes down and when I drop car, plate hides behind the bumper.




_Modified by Ville at 12:07 AM 1-4-2007_


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_Yes, but it's pneumatic. When I lift car to the riding height plate comes down and when I drop car plate hides behind the bumper.


Thats SUPER pimp!


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_Yes, but it's pneumatic. When I lift car to the riding height plate comes down and when I drop car, plate hides behind the bumper.


Nice.. what is required for the front plate.. do you have to figure something out for that too?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (910_Industries)*

Probably I'll keep it attached to sun visor... until cops give me notice


----------



## papa (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*

awesome man.


----------



## euro-steez (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: (papa)*

Looks amazing so far.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: (euro-steez)*

Keep up the amazing work


----------



## psychouke (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Re: (idwurks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (psychouke)*

Wanna see the license plate holder in action, back to the top!


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Dnc95)*

Like you wish


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*




































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









































































































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






























































































































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























































































































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

lol


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Looking at my last post kinda makes me want to have a seizure...


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

So so so cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (CanadianTurbo)*

Holly Crap.. looks hot man! Great solution for the plate issue! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

Wicked! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









































































































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






























































































































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























































































































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





































x2
holy crap


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_
Like you wish 

Ok well first I loved your car now i'm so jealous I hate it


----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice Ride Ville








I lmoa at CE in those first pages








Greetings from norway!


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_Like you wish 

YOU MAKE ME SICK!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (XrevoXgtiX)*


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (psychouke)*

Ok so now that the license plate is done and the paint is done when are you gonna post up some finished product pics??? Plus I need a new wallpaper for my computer


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Dnc95)*

Front needs still some work and maybe some stereo installing needed


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*

dude, u are sick bro
hotness nonetheless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Re: (CuCo33)*

We're waaaaiting...














We're slightly impatient, have you noticed?


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Wow that was obvious







Just kidding, I'm with Cpt. O ! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_We're waaaaiting...














We're slightly impatient, have you noticed?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Dnc95)*

Hard decisions again.. will I use these or not


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*

Put one of those on one side, and leave the OEM one on the other and take a pic. 
I usually don't like LED taillights, but those might work with your car. Maybe you could smoke the clear part?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Yep. I must do that.. I have already "tinted" (whit clear red ) reversing lights because those looked awful








So if I use those I must move reversing lights to that clear area..


_Modified by Ville at 9:45 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*

I would definitely NOT suggest smoking the clear part. It's probably made of plastic and ingesting the smoke from that material into your lungs would be very unhealthy.
Stick to something healthier if you insist on smoking.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*









HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Ville: If you want to try that clear part smoked let me know.. I sell smoke and red overlays for lots of cars.. I even have a tail light from an '01 A6 I could measure from. Let me know if your interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*

use them the way they are .. they will flow good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOM15 (Mar 2, 2006)

I've been following this project for some time, both here on the 'Tex
and on FFp.
This might just be the tightest C5 I've ever seen, love the attention
to detail. Needless to say I am VERY surpirsed to see it take place
in my home town








Love the plate solution, btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (NOM15)*

i have those tails on my c5 but my car is silver. they will look much better on your car. i can tell you they do look great when they are lit up though. very good quality with these lights. and i was thinking of the same thing with the reverse light. i actually had red film over it for a while but took it off before i got a ticket. what did you use to red yours out? the clear will make the red look even better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by DTOYVR6 at 11:21 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (DTOYVR6)*

the lights look good bro, they give the A6 an updated look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (DTOYVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTOYVR6* »_ what did you use to red yours out? 

I used this. It was good for such small surface.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_I used this. It was good for such small surface.

I sell crystal red vinyl that can be applied to any light. The best part is you can easily remove it without damaging your lights. Here is a link to some pics of customers cars with the crystal red overlays on them: 
EmpireGFX.com Customer Gallery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (DTOYVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTOYVR6* »_i have those tails on my c5 but my car is silver. they will look much better on your car. i can tell you they do look great when they are lit up though. very good quality with these lights. and i was thinking of the same thing with the reverse light. i actually had red film over it for a while but took it off before i got a ticket. what did you use to red yours out? the clear will make the red look even better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















_Modified by DTOYVR6 at 11:21 PM 1-17-2007_

Where did you get these sexy LED tailies?!


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

^ ebay believe it or not but now a well known european seller sells them on ebay for way more then i payed. goingfast.org


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

I would put them on! 
They would look great!


----------



## queensfinest (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (Dnc95)*

If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase those tail lights???....I'm interested in putting them on my black C5.....It looks good on yours by the way.....Thanks in advance for the info....


----------



## VWIRUS (Sep 5, 2004)

more updates !!! please and thank u


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (queensfinest)*

ewww... those LED tails dont look right at all to me. Id rock smoked tails on your car... they always look good on red. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by hellaSmoked at 9:08 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

Oh no smoked tails for me please. I'd like to keep it this century


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (Ville)*

yea man and somke doesnt make the car look as fresh or new as the red and clears will. it brightens up the car so to speak







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (queensfinest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *queensfinest* »_If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase those tail lights???....I'm interested in putting them on my black C5.....It looks good on yours by the way.....Thanks in advance for the info....

i got them from ebay but now the price is jacked up over $100.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_Oh no smoked tails for me please. I'd like to keep it this century









haha... this century??


----------



## Mr Ruckus (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

One werd. DOPE.


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (16v Ruckus)*

Looking good!
BTW: Any pics of the Bora Wagon?


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (rs_t)*

Subscribing. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your A6. I loved your MK5 too. I hope CE has left never to return. Reading his posts makes me want to punch my screen.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (bluebora20v)*

Bump for the only reason to come into this forum.


----------



## thomasni (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_Bump for the only reason to come into this forum.









fo sho


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (thomasni)*

Led taillights needs led side blinkers too..
And because no one doesn't sell those, so you have to make those yourself


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (Ville)*

this thread makes we wanna get an a6 again


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

oh my #$%@$% god. Make me a [email protected]!#$ I wanna see those on your car.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourpointwo* »_oh my #$%@$% god. Make me a [email protected]!#$ I wanna see those on your car. 

I second that! This thread is making my buy a C5 Avant for my wife so I can do it up!


----------



## adart1105 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourpointwo* »_
Where did you get these sexy LED tailies?!

hey man, can you please tell me where you purchased those led tail lights ?
also if possible could you take a picture with your foot on the brake at night to see how bright they are ?
thnks bro
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_
I second that! This thread is making my buy a C5 Avant for my wife so I can do it up!


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (adart1105)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adart1105* »_
hey man, can you please tell me where you purchased those led tail lights ?
also if possible could you take a picture with your foot on the brake at night to see how bright they are ?
thnks bro
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

they are on ebay now but for a lot more than what i payed. i must say though the quality is very good. people dont even know its aftermarket. ill try to get pics for u but it looks great when lit up at night. bright http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (adart1105)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adart1105* »_
hey man, can you please tell me where you purchased those led tail lights ?
also if possible could you take a picture with your foot on the brake at night to see how bright they are ?
thnks bro
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...31171


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (queensfinest)*

were the Allroad lights an easy swap???


----------



## adart1105 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

thnx alot man!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (K04A1)*

I can honestly say that easiest thing in this project









They were just plug and play http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Ville)*

New rule:
Ville cannot post unless pictures of the car are in the post.
Man law?
Man law!


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*



Capt. Obvious said:


> New rule:
> Ville cannot post unless pictures of the car are in the post.
> QUOTE]
> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_


Capt. Obvious said:


> New rule:
> Ville cannot post unless pictures of the car are in the post.
> QUOTE]
> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






Capt. Obvious said:


> i second that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_New rule:
Ville cannot post unless pictures of the car are in the post.
Man law?
Man law!

hahahahahah, way to own his thread guys


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (volksmk4)*

up.


----------



## slowvdub1642 (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*

awesome


----------



## schockster (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (Ville)*

Hey, ville, i'm new to the C5 forum, so i gotta tell you, you're an inspiration to us all. 
Keep it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danzig20v (Feb 9, 2006)

too hott, cant believe i hadnt seen this before today
this has convinced me to get an A6 100%
keep it up
and the first couple of pages were entertaining


----------



## LowAmg (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (danzig20v)*

car is F*cking amazing ........Ville OWNS all
















































































































































































































































































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










































































































































































































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (bedesone)*

what suspension?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. ([email protected])*

Umm, check the first post of the thread...


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (Capt. Obvious)*

I scanned thru and missed it...sorry, my eyes hurt for being on the comp all day


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow, great thread


----------



## ghottishook (Nov 7, 2006)

**** is off the ****ing charts.


----------



## Oyster (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (ghottishook)*

This Thread Owns


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Oyster)*

Some updates..
Stereo installations in progress... 








Gauges get new color and some makeup.








And one pointless picture



















_Modified by Ville at 8:53 PM 3-4-2007_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

sick!


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Wow, looks amazing, Do you have a high res. picture of the car in the snow... I think i might have found a new background http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Taillights look perfect on the car, Give it a more modern look. Great work, Keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Dnc95)*

Hi Res


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Ville)*

Absolutely Beautiful! You've taken the C5 to a _whole_ new level! I'd love to see this in a magazine soon!


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Jacob G)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Silver4dr)*

put the rear spoiler back on and I am sold







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_Hi Res

Thank you sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Dnc95)*

Ville--
Car is coming along quite nicely! Cant wait to see the final product!! If you dont get a magazine cover from this car, it will be the biggest shaft since the movie!!! Congrats on the sick car, the great vision, and your devotion to creating the sickest VAG cars around!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cheers mate!


















_Modified by Rich20thGTI at 12:29 PM 3-5-2007_


----------



## TwinTurboJD (Feb 27, 2007)

Absolutely sick, kudos to you chief, this car is amazing and frankly......
I'm jealous : ) good work
btw, your headlights and tailights are beautiful, can you send me the link to where you picked them up? I'm at work most of the time so I cant really peruse the older pages orf this thread to find them. 
keep up the good stuff man!


----------



## rzk (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (TwinTurboJD)*

Wow, once again "sik" looking car evolving, as was the previous Golf V and Passat.
Those new taillights are spot on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rzk at 8:22 PM 3-5-2007_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (rzk)*

I don't know about everyone else, but I'm running out of adjectives to describe this car with, so I consulted http://www.thesaurus.com for a little help and put together a little vocabulary list for everyone:
amazing, astounding, bewildering, breathtaking, extraordinary, impressive, marvelous, miraculous, spectacular, staggering, startling, striking, stunning, stupefying, stupendous, wonderful, astonishing, awe-inspiring, extraordinary, fab, fabulous, fantasmo, far-out, glorious, great, prodigious, superhuman, unreal, bedazzle, unbelievable, bewildering, blow one away, blow one's mind, bowl over, confound, dazzle, dumbfound, flabbergast, knock one's socks off, perplex, stagger, strike dumb, stun, stupefy, adorable, alluring, centerfold, charming, covetable, drop-dead beautiful, fascinating, fetching, gimme, head rush, mink, piece, seductive, sexy, stone, ten, untouchable, alluring, beautiful, beckoning, charming, drooly, enchanting, fascinating, foxy, glamorous, imperative, indomitable, ineluctable, inescapable, inevitable, inexorable, invincible, looker, lovable, mink, overpowering, overwhelming, potent, powerful, ravishing, scrumptious, seductive, sexy, stone, stunning, tempting, traffic-stopping
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

thanks capt nutswinger errrr I mean obvious















just joking D


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Anothr Sheep)*

more "pointless" pics please


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_more "pointless" pics please










hell yeah son!!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

nice car bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Ville)*

Hey Ville, when do you hope to have the car finished?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Outside should be ready before 21 next month ( first show). Now I'm waiting new front bumper because old one has some issues with strength










_Modified by Ville at 6:33 PM 3-23-2007_


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_Outside should be ready before 21 this month ( first show). Now I'm waiting new front bumper because old one has some issues with strength









I believe the rule was you can NOT post without Pictures















Couldn't help it had to do it


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Dnc95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dnc95* »_
I believe the rule was you can NOT post without Pictures















Couldn't help it had to do it









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_Some updates..
Stereo installations in progress... 









_Modified by Ville at 8:53 PM 3-4-2007_

Focal speakers? If so, good choice!!


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

Focal 165 K3P yes. I like the sound but installing was real tight...
I just get tweeter mountings ready..


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

You guys in Europe have to much time and money on your hands.
More pictures please. I'd like to see more of your suspension setup.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Question about your tweeter mount....why not use the factory location next to the door handle and lock buttons? Are you trying to gain better sound imaging?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

I tried tweeters to many places and best for my ears was top of dashboard.


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

Ville, 
What is your setup for audio. I'm just curious.


----------



## euro-steez (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (euro-steez)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (euro-steez)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









and he's back. Seems like you are going out of your way to bash this car.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (Krazee)*

It's a train wreck.







Going out of my way, no, i just happen to stumble across this, and don't understand why all this kudos to this disaster. What am i missing here.


----------



## Juice78 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_What am i missing here. 

That nobody doesn't need your opinions?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_It's a train wreck.







Going out of my way, no, i just happen to stumble across this, and don't understand why all this kudos to this disaster. What am i missing here. 

let's see your beauty


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_It's a train wreck.







Going out of my way, no, i just happen to stumble across this, and don't understand why all this kudos to this disaster. What am i missing here. 

If you don't like it why do you continue to post in here?


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_If you don't like it why do you continue to post in here? 

Because when CE and his boyfriend have a tiff, CE posts on Ville's thread as a way to vent his relationship angers... 


_Modified by Dnc95 at 6:56 AM 3-15-2007_


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Dnc95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dnc95* »_
Because when CE and his boyfriend have a tiff, CE posts on Ville's thread as a way to vent his relationship angers... 

_Modified by Dnc95 at 6:56 AM 3-15-2007_

Ah.. makes more sense now.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_What am i missing here.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

ROFL ^ 
BTW how's the island







I might move back there...it's niiiice and I Liiiiiiike! I hope you liiike too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_BTW how's the island









Meh, it hasn't sank yet. It's nice living here and all, but it's seriously lacking in the 21-25 year old single female department.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

well you can always cruise around the highschool parking lot or at Island crest


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ahhh high school girls... I get older, they stay the saaame age.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Ahhh high school girls... I get older, they stay the saaame age.









I just stopped by my old highschool to say hello to a teacher.
Tons of "if only you were 5 years older"


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_It's a train wreck.







Going out of my way, no, i just happen to stumble across this, and don't understand why all this kudos to this disaster. What am i missing here. 

You do understand that if you don't like someone else's car you don't have to tell everyone about. Just don't bother to keep looking at it and move on. Be satisfied with the fact that you will never do those mods to your cars and smile as you drive down the highway in YOUR A6. 
And yes you are in fact going out of your way to respond, because you 'stumbled' upon this thread a while ago and left numerous comments. Do you really expect people to believe that you 'stumbled' here again and accidentally hit the reply button and while still stumbling, made more nagative comments about Ville's car? C'mon buddy...we know you don't like it, fine. So stop looking at it and have a nice day.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Ville, I love your A6! CE, I can only think of a couple things that could stand for, and fewer than most are heterosexual.


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Would you shut up? You're embarrassing my state.


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_It's a train wreck.







Going out of my way, no, i just happen to stumble across this, and don't understand why all this kudos to this disaster. What am i missing here. 

Do you find it strange that out of 13 pages of posts, you're the only one who has anything negative to say. When something is a train wreck the vortex tends to not sugar coat things and _lots_ of people will point out every single flaw imaginable. i feel sorry for you CE, you're ignorant _and_ you have bad taste.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Ville, keep up the good work, the cars hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (Silver4dr)*

Ignorance is bliss ain't it? Hardly good design or any feats of any kind of design worthy of kudos. Tires that don't fit, body putty, filler or what ever you wanna call it. Remove functionality for no reason, it's a series of nonsensical busy work. If comments either negative or positive are not desired, WHY would anyone post all the pictures on a WORLDWIDE WEB, basically asking for a response? If my response doesn't match your's, why does that bother YOU. Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, and i see none. Let alone any design that works, or makes any sense. Ya putty in the shadow lines of the trunk, remove the plate and hang in down below a legal position, without illumination, etc etc. A good piece of work would enhance the car, while keeping it's functionality. this car is neither roadworthy or enhanced in any area. It's a train wreck. Do you ever read European Car, where vehicles are enhanced, in details that improve it, while still maintaining it's functionaly, with improved functions. Do you really think this increases the value of the car, it certainly has ruined it. What do i know anyway. Carry on. Just cus' it's being done, doesn't mean it's done right or have any purpose. cool name for a job though, Train Wreck Motors.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (CE)*

Everybody here see the fact that you don't like the car because you've made it quite obvious with numerous negative posts that repeat the same thing over and over. FINE! So why can't you move on??? WE GET IT!!! You act as if Ville stole your car and did all this work to it, gave it back to you and is demanding payment from you. Yes everyone is entitled to thier own opinion and to voice that opinon as well, but enough is enough already. Also, you're only making the whole issue worse because you continue insult and degrade the man's work. Funny that you talk about Europan Car magazine, because his car will be in that magazine long before your stock ride will be. 
Besides all that, have you even considered that this may in fact be a show car and not some everyday get from point a to point b car? Probably not.



_Modified by B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! at 1:54 PM 3-17-2007_


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (CE)*

I would just like to point out all the flaws in your arguments.

_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_Ignorance is bliss ain't it? Hardly good design or any feats of any kind of design worthy of kudos.

This statement is merely a matter of opinion. You're entitled to it, but I think you've exhausted yours. We get that you think this is a train wreck and that you cannot produce bird something from bird ****, or whatever. 

_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_Tires that don't fit, body putty, filler or what ever you wanna call it. Remove functionality for no reason, it's a series of nonsensical busy work. 

The tires fit just fine. I suggest that you do some research as to why they are like this and you will learn that. As far as nonsensical busy work, it's called a hobby. Just like building model trains or collecting Star Wars memorabilia.

_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_If comments either negative or positive are not desired, WHY would anyone post all the pictures on a WORLDWIDE WEB, basically asking for a response? If my response doesn't match your's, why does that bother YOU. Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, and i see none. Let alone any design that works, or makes any sense.

Please see my first response.

_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_Ya putty in the shadow lines of the trunk, remove the plate and hang in down below a legal position, without illumination, etc etc. A good piece of work would enhance the car, while keeping it's functionality. this car is neither roadworthy or enhanced in any area. It's a train wreck. Do you ever read European Car, where vehicles are enhanced, in details that improve it, while still maintaining it's functionaly, with improved functions.


All a matter of opinion and personal preference. And your European Car reference is a poor example, as there are many cars in there that are improved in one area but sacrificed in another.

_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_Do you really think this increases the value of the car, it certainly has ruined it. What do i know anyway. Carry on. Just cus' it's being done, doesn't mean it's done right or have any purpose. cool name for a job though, Train Wreck Motors.








































































I really don't think he is going for resale value. It's more personal value in the long run. He is building something for himself. 
All in all, I see that you've displayed a good amount of arrogance towards this project. I would really like to see what you would refer to as a good car, without tasteful modifications. However, make your own thread for that and please try to stay out of this one. Your opinion has been made very clear. Unless it changes, there's no reason to stick around.


----------



## Jolt_Junkie (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_Ignorance is bliss ain't it? Hardly good design or any feats of any kind of design worthy of kudos.


like other people have stated, thats your opinion.. we got that.. we also got that the first time you spammed this thread.. so maybe its time to move on. second you dont seem to have the best manners or tact when it comes to your replies.


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_ Tires that don't fit, body putty, filler or what ever you wanna call it. Remove functionality for no reason, it's a series of nonsensical busy work.

ok now just by that sentance obviously you do not know what your talking about.. it looks like everything is headed to one vision of a car.. something that the owner sees as a clean car.. now personalyl i dont think its all that hot but i can atleast respect him for his hard work to acheive such a look and there is alot of work there.. 
as for your body filler comment.. ask ANY painter.. and i mean ANY painter.. you cannot repaint a car or paint part of a car with out using body putty to smooth it out.. and in certain cases such as filling in minor body lines it can be used as well.. its not as if hes using body putty to fill all of the holes in the body

_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_If comments either negative or positive are not desired, WHY would anyone post all the pictures on a WORLDWIDE WEB, basically asking for a response? If my response doesn't match your's, why does that bother YOU. Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, and i see none. Let alone any design that works, or makes any sense..

this is the first comment of yours with an actual opinion in it ther rest of your posts were a nonsensical smattering of words and emoticons inorder to disrupt someone elses thread in order to up your post count.. you call the car a train wreck but you dont back up any of your comments.. you sir are a troll.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_ Ya putty in the shadow lines of the trunk, remove the plate and hang in down below a legal position, without illumination, etc etc. A good piece of work would enhance the car, while keeping it's functionality. this car is neither roadworthy or enhanced in any area. ..

haha you make me laugh sometimes.. first of all i didnt know you were so versed in the laws of the road in finland.. you must do alot of reading.. haha dude.. look at where the OP is from hes not in the states so your DOT laws dont apply to him.. so your comments dont make any sense at all.. 
as far as being road worthy or enhanced.. the air ride suspension makes it more than road worthy anywhere.. as far as being enhanced.. his look of clean ness and shaved everything makes it enhanced.. that and his sound system enhance the car alot.. ville looks to know what hes doing.

_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_It's a train wreck. Do you ever read European Car, where vehicles are enhanced, in details that improve it, while still maintaining it's functionaly, with improved functions. ..

so inother words your just a sheep that reads a magazine and doesnt have an original thought of his own when it comes to the modification of cars.. im sorry but car magizines should be used to get ideas but it doesnt mean you have to do everything like the feature cars.. haha maybe ville isnt trying to get his car featured.. or hell maybe he is but maybe hes starting a new trent.. for all you know you might be a nut swinger after he gets a feature in european car.. 


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_Do you really think this increases the value of the car, it certainly has ruined it. What do i know anyway. 

this is where you show everyone that you know nothing about modifying a car. anything you do to a car thats a modification lowers the value of a car when you go to resell it.. unless you sell it to an enthusiast that wants a car exactly how you have modified yours.. anyone who modifys cars knows this.. 
what i want to know is what can you do to a car to increase the value of it? (other than restoring an older car to mint condition)
look man you are just coming off as an arrogant *****.. maybe its time to walk away from this thread and move on. this is the second time that you have let your arrogant attitude towards a car that isnt your own. after your original post there was no point for you to return so please leave


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (Jolt_Junkie)*

Let's get some updates on this








And one last thing for Mr. CE. This month's European Car has a flat black Mercedes Benz CLS55 AMG in it. Oh the horror! It's time to cancel _that_ subscription.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

would everyone please stop b**chin already! many people have followed this thread, i'm one of them, and they nor i want it to get locked and we also dont want to read a page and a half of crap when we expect to look at ville's project. to each his own and lets please try to keep this thread on topic


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (NotoriousDUB)*

I love how hard everythnig CE says just get shoved right back down his throat! You guys make me proud!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

enough of this









damn it guys come on


----------



## VWIRUS (Sep 5, 2004)

wow pg 13 and no pics i was expecting this page to be FULL of pics!!! Ville where the hell are u I want pics dont know about a few others!! PICS PICS PICS PICS!!


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: (K04A1)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (wrdvento)*

Hey Ville, 
you mentioned that your RS6 bumper was giving you problems, which one did you but and from who? Also, if you are in fact replacing it, what will you buy and again from who?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

First bumper was made from plastic and quality of that plastic wasn't good.
When paint shop put that bumper to oven it goes badly out of shape and when temperature was lower then bumper cracks almost without touching...
New bumber is made from glassfiber and should be stronger. I'm not big fan of glassfiber but now I have no options..


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourpointwo* »_Ville, 
What is your setup for audio. I'm just curious. 


Now I can answer to that because I just get rest of goodies


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Ville)*

Oooh... Focal all around? NICE!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Focal is NICE stuff! Was contemplating going with them over my MB Quarts, but the deal for the MB's was too good to pass up.
Ville, i think you need to do a Sub enclosure on airride.


----------



## hdudic (Jul 30, 2006)

More pics please! This is why I am buying C5.


----------



## K70 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_let's see your beauty  









I guess something like this and CE is doing very good job in trolling with it.


----------



## schockster (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (Ville)*

Being a new member of the C5 forum, i feel obligated to give my opinion of your car, ville. In short, i love it. There aren't enough guys that customize the c5 to the extent that you are, and i commend you for that. Keep it up. I was too lazy to look over all of the 5 million posts, but having a performance mindset, im just curious what are your plans under the hood?
Today, redemption is spelled. . . V-I-L-L-E


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (schockster)*

Train wreck


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

Go play with your ****ing toys you ****ing **** ass.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

hahahaha. Class act. Do you always react to stuff that means nothing with such classless responses. And must everyone think a train wreck is any good? Who deicided this mess is any good? You? What do you know?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_hahahaha. Class act. Do you always react to stuff that means nothing with such classless responses. And must everyone think a train wreck is any good? Who deicided this mess is any good? You? What do you know?























So, I am pretty sure you dont need to be in this thread any more man. We have all heard your opinions and really dont care. Just the fact that you are trying to be so childish by attempting to get this kind of attention by bashing someone elses car is beyond me. I am not sitting here telling you to go rot in a hole or play with yourself, but seriously man. Grow up a little. All you are trying to do now is get reactions out of people for your amusement. All we want to do in this thread is express our POSITIVE opinions about this car. You have shared your negative opinions and now all you are doing is trying to insult someone for absolutely no reason. There is no need for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (CE)*

Hey guys, I have a fun game we should play. It's called the "Ignore what CE says because no one cares what he thinks" game. 
Sounds fun, huh?


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*















pOSTING PICUTRES OF HIS WORK, WOULD IMPLY HE IS ASKING FOR COMMENTS, i'M LOOKING TO SEE WHERE IT SAYS positve ONLY. YOU WOULD MAKE A GOOD dicTATOR OF YOUR OWN COUNTRY, WHEN ONLY your OPION IS ALLOWED. aRE YOU LIKE NUTS OR WHAT? wHY DO YOU CARE WHAT ANYBODY THINKS ABOUT SOME CAR, THAT REALLY MEANS NOTHING TO ANYONE INCLUDING ME. Anyone can maake their own train wreck, even you, i don't see you making anything, so why is your opion worth anything, all you can do is coment on what someone else is doing. Why does your coments matter, or mine? Why does it have to be positive? Have you recently graduated from a class in positive thinking or something, or are you medicated, and you cannot think clearly? Maybe you passed high school where accomplishments didn't matter, there are no failures, since we don't want to ruin anyones self worth, everyone is special, everyone is just so good. We have no grades here, it's all just worried that your self image will be crushed. carry on and be positive, as the train wreck continues, ain't it grand?


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (CE)*

please just leave


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_Train wreck

*CE is a straight up E-Thug!







*











_Modified by 910_Industries at 5:04 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

Wow, I am amazed. You cannot hear that we have heard and respected your opinion. I am just curious why you feel the need to continue to insult(much different than sharing an opinion). Not even just me, but the creator of this thread.
I do not know why you think you know me, but I respect anyone who puts thier mind to use to do something they want to do, even if it is not my personal taste. If you want to buy a car and elave it completely OEM, I am not going to make fun of you for it or bad mouth you in any way. If you want to make the most hideous creation on 4 wheels, i am not going to say you are dumb. There is no need for attitudes like that in this community. Prejudice died in the 60s man.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Prejudice died in the 60's? hahahahahahahaha. what are you talkin' bout' Wilis? Now back to the train wreck. tell me why you think this is not a poor job of modifying a fine A6? What about this is so great? Removing the rear fog light and license plte position? Is that art? That's nonsense. then hanging it under the car, where it won't be lit up which makes it non road worthy..let alone I bet code wise it is not at the min mount height. Anyway, what's wrong with a train wreck? It just makes the need for new stuff. Train wrecks are all over the place, this is just another one. Air suspension that does nothing to improve performance, why bother, just to see a car move up and down? Why not just stare at a yo yo going up and down? What is the point in all this anyway? From a engineering point of view, it's a train wreck. Enjoy it though, just that there are higher standards to which cars are modified, this ain't one of em'.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_Prejudice died in the 60's? hahahahahahahaha. what are you talkin' bout' Wilis? Now back to the train wreck. tell me why you think this is not a poor job of modifying a fine A6? What about this is so great? Removing the rear fog light and license plte position? Is that art? That's nonsense. then hanging it under the car, where it won't be lit up which makes it non road worthy..let alone I bet code wise it is not at the min mount height. Anyway, what's wrong with a train wreck? It just makes the need for new stuff. Train wrecks are all over the place, this is just another one. Air suspension that does nothing to improve performance, why bother, just to see a car move up and down? Why not just stare at a yo yo going up and down? What is the point in all this anyway? From a engineering point of view, it's a train wreck. Enjoy it though, just that there are higher standards to which cars are modified, this ain't one of em'.

go away


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (CE)*

Quick question since you talk a lot about engineering? Where did you get your degree? Coming from one engineer to another, I am curious where your arguments are coming based on an engineering level. I can understand you not being able to comprehend aestetics, but i really want to hear your arguments based on pure science sir.


----------



## JD7979 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

its his car, you dont even know him, why are you spending so much time making fun of his car that doesnt affect you in the slightest. seriously dude, find something productive to do. youll find that if all you care about in life are other peoples opinions, youll be very miserable for a very long time


----------



## Jerahammey (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (JD7979)*

Since this has been a page of bickering so far, anything new to report on that smoooooth ride?


----------



## vento98 (May 25, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Hey guys, I have a fun game we should play. It's called the "Ignore what CE says because no one cares what he thinks" game. 


I'm playing


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (vento98)*

I think that would be time to straight some things...
1. Licenseplate has lights ( *E*26 aproved ) and yes, those really work.
2. Licenceplate is higher than 8cm from ground, wich is lowest mounting depht here in Finland
3. Rear foglight isn't removed. It's moved to tail light, and yes it's working too...


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (Ville)*

Cool, now we talking things that matter. Not just WOW, cool, love your ride, , and all kinds of other nonsense. By putting larger wheels on, doesn't that mess up Quattro, ABS, damage wheel bearings by moving weight distribution? How did you caluclate wheel diameter and calibrate speedometer and or ESP if so equiped? Since Audi designs some pretty elaborate suspenions that work, by changing olut wheel diameters, you have negated it?


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Ville)*

Are there no Forum moderators to boot this guy off?? Come on fourtitude mods... Boot CE off and don't lock Ville's thread becasue CE has a stiffy over typing smack on people's build thread.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (CE)*

Ok, well I looked at his wheel and tire sizes and they are within 2mm of OEM wheel and tire diameter front and rear. That will have no affect in any way on his car. How will weight distribution be moved? His wheels are not sticking out like a Mexicans Nissan. They still sit properly in the fenders therefore allowing his suspension components to work just as the factory designed them to. I have worked on Audi's for 3 years now, have owned an S4 and also worked for one of the most prominent Audi performance tuning shops in North America. By Lowering an Audi, you are not causing any damage what so ever, and even driving an Audi low does not hurt it(provided the car has received an alignment). The quattro system is very intricate and does need to be taken care of, but it is also a very strong set-up.
His wheel diameter is about a paper clips difference front and rear. The affect of this on any other components of the suspension drive train are the same as the difference in having new tires and used tires on the car.
And another question for you sir, how exactly do you think that changing wheels would affect a cars ABS system? Do you know how an ABS system works?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Dnc95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dnc95* »_Are there no Forum moderators to boot this guy off?? Come on fourtitude mods... Boot CE off and don't lock Ville's thread becasue CE has a stiffy over typing smack on people's build thread.

I second the motion....
Ville - keep the pictures and info coming. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_
I second the motion....
Ville - keep the pictures and info coming. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mas picturas por favor!


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 1999)

*Re:*

Fine. I'll say it.
If you don't have anything nice to say, or at the very least civil, stay out of this thread.
Nothing will be gained by active flaming.
If anyone sees further argument outside the bounds of the UA please IM me directly and I will take care of the problem.
As always, if anyone has any questions please let me know by IM.
Thanks!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Peter)*

Thankyou so very very much sir!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (The_Sauce)*

I am hoping I do not have to send you an IM.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Re: (The_Sauce)*

Thanks Peter.
And now on to more important things:
*More pictures Ville!!!*


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Peter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter* »_Fine. I'll say it.
If you don't have anything nice to say, or at the very least civil, stay out of this thread.
Nothing will be gained by active flaming.
If anyone sees further argument outside the bounds of the UA please IM me directly and I will take care of the problem.
As always, if anyone has any questions please let me know by IM.
Thanks!









Thank You Sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Thanks Peter.
And now on to more important things:
*More pictures Ville!!!*























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
More pics please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Re: (K04A1)*

i want to see rolling shots


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Ok well we're excusing you for posting but not having pictures because CE was being himself, but from now on, Ville You may ONLY post when you have pictures! 
Especialy rolling shots!


----------



## VWIRUS (Sep 5, 2004)

PAGING VILLE!!!! WHERE ARE U!!!! IM STARVING FOR PICS HERE BUDDY!!! sorry for caps lock but its pg 14 and still no pics!!!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (VWIRUS)*

Pictures NOW! Pictures NOW! Pictures NOW! Pictures NOW! Pictures NOW! Pictures NOW! Pictures NOW! Pictures NOW! Pictures NOW! Pictures NOW! Pictures NOW! Pictures NOW! Pictures NOW! Pictures NOW! Pictures NOW! Pictures NOW! Pictures NOW!


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (VWIRUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWIRUS* »_PAGING VILLE!!!! WHERE ARE U!!!! IM STARVING FOR PICS HERE BUDDY!!! sorry for caps lock but its pg 14 and still no pics!!! 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (K04A1)*


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Because first bumper had some quality issues I started to make new one..
This bumper is from Dietrich too but at this time it's glass fiber.
I wanted more realistic look and so I fitted original RS6 fog light covers..


















_Modified by Ville at 10:05 PM 4-9-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2005)

those fit in there nicely


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Ville)*

How exactly did you make the rear bumper?? Oh, more pics please! Sorry man... I can't get enough of this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_How exactly did you make the rear bumper?? Oh, more pics please! Sorry man... I can't get enough of this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think he has some pics on the first or second page of the pieces.. he also lists what pieces he used and where.


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_Because first bumper had some quality issues I started to make new one..
This bumper is from Dietrich too but at this time it's glass fiber.
I wanted more realistic look and so I fitted original RS6 fog light covers..

















_Modified by Ville at 10:05 PM 4-9-2007_

Ok I dropped the ball, went to work and didn't check Ville's thread, My bad








But ummm oh my Lord, Can you move to southern california and do custom work please? I could be your apprentice or something







Let me know!


----------



## JD7979 (Mar 16, 2007)

plan on doing anything with exhaust or no?


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

*Shrine*

I setup a online shrine for Ville, check out all his pictures @ http://www.boxware.net/ville/


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Shrine (fourpointwo)*

Man that's hot, Good job 4point2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Shrine (Dnc95)*


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Shrine (fourpointwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dnc95* »_
Can you move to southern california and do custom work please? I could be your apprentice or something







Let me know!

Oh why not, if salary is good









And big thanks to fourpointwo. Now it's much easier to use those pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









And of course one teaser..








Tomorrow is first show... few parts still missing but tomorrow it's ready.
I'll try take some reasonable shots tomorrow. 


_Modified by Ville at 10:13 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## Turbo Turd (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Shrine (Ville)*

I'm dead serious when I say that I'm going to get on a plane, fly directly to Turku Finland, and have sexual relations w/ your car.

Insanely hot. INSANE.

(booking my flight on travelocity.com right now as I type this)


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Shrine (Turbo Turd)*

Mother of god I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this car..... I'm still trying to get that ride height without going air....


----------



## Turbo Turd (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: Shrine (K04A1)*

Gonna be tough on 20"s


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Shrine (K04A1)*

Mike, I think we need to trade wheels sometime for ****s and giggles and so you can get your car that low for a few precious moments.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Shrine (Ville)*

New bumper is


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Shrine (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Mike, I think we need to trade wheels sometime for ****s and giggles and so you can get your car that low for a few precious moments.

Ready for it right now....


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Shrine (Turbo Turd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Turd* »_Gonna be tough on 20"s









Yeah, tell me about it.







trying to figure out how I can get the fronts to camber in, or get some 4.2 fenders fro the front or allroad fenders with flares all the way around..... I just need to find where I can get them at a decent deal.


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Shrine (Ville)*

Well the blackberry has a new wallpaper, Looks amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baller_ona_budget (Jan 18, 2005)

Amazing, I’ve been following this since day one. If I can just convince my wife to let me start modifying her A6. Great job, Ville!!


----------



## Stuhri (May 10, 2003)

Wow Ville, 
i really love your project alot! 
I think I have to make a trip from Germany right up to Finland


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Stuhri)*

Come this year Wörthersee and you see it here








and show can begin...









and don't worry. Stickers will leave when show ends










_Modified by Ville at 11:56 PM 4-20-2007_


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Ville)*

I think the only thing that could make your car any hotter would be some All-Road door blades and some Brushed face wheels!
Everything else is perfect in my eyes!


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

I just got a little chubby =]


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Clean. Subtle. Low.
This car makes me happy in the pants.


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Ville)*

I scrolled down, I saw the picture, my eyes opened up a little wider dropped my jaw and said to myself Oh F%^k... 
I think that about sums it up. Very nice work Ville, a total package http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Ville)*

Incredible as always my friend, although I would suggest (in my own opinion) that you keep the rim of the hood grill and the rim of the bumper grill consistent with each other. Either both black ot both silver. By the looks ot the rest of the car I'd say black. But, that's just a thought. Otherwise, it is completely incredible what you have done with this car.
I think you''d have a great career in your own car-modding business...if you don't have one already. As you can see, many people would line up quickly if you did... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## neighborhood (May 16, 2006)

I vote for all black to match the blacked out look of the headlights, but what ever you choose, i'm sure it will turn out hawt.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (neighborhood)*

That grill isn't so bright at real life... lights make it look funny in that picture.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (Ville)*

damn that audi is filthy


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (mk2driver)*

Ville--
I've followed all your builds....and you continue to one-up yourself with each car!! I thought the Mk5 was amazing, but this one is in a different league!! The A6 is an amazing piece of rolling art, and is phenomenal! Congrats on the completion (although we all know that once you start modding, you're never "finished"







)of the A6, and I honestly dont know what you're gonna do to top this one!!
Greetz and







from the midwestside and a cleaned member!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

















More pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://miisu.1g.fi/kuvat/puerco/ams2007/ 
http://www.grovechannel.1g.fi/...Turku/
http://mkk.1g.fi/kuvat/Tapahtumat/AMS/ 


_Modified by Rascal04 at 4:41 PM 4-22-2007_


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Rascal04)*

Best looking A6 I´ve ever seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I took some pics too


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

why does the bumper appear to be a darker color? it seems pretty distinct and not due to lighting... more pics of the rear from a different angle please








great job ville!!! ive been following this for quite a while and im very impressed by your dedication http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

Check them all out @ http://www.boxware.net/ville


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourpointwo* »_Check them all out @ http://www.boxware.net/ville

thanks for the link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i think after looking at the pics it reinforced my opinion that the rear bumper is a darker red than the rear fenders... anyone else see this?
*!!!!IM NOT TRYING TO LESSEN VILLES ACHEIVEMENT!!!!*


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't think so, i think it's the light/shadows.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)




----------



## blackmagic592 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

mother of god


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (blackmagic592)*

Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DuBTEK3060 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: (blackmagic592)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackmagic592* »_mother of god

x2222222


----------



## Superbleeder (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (DuBTEK3060)*

holy crap







just found this







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Superbleeder)*

Show is over and it's time to take stickers off and take some pictures.
So here is some filler junk, lousy fittings train wreck for you...


----------



## stevedeezy (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (Ville)*

that's some heat right there







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M42Technik (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (stevedeezy)*

I usually don't post on Vortex as a BMW E30 owner, but your car has made me dream of selling it.
Your attention to detail is why this car is so fantastic, well done.


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

LOVE the HID fog lights.


----------



## - Mikko - (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

Ville, got any pics of that rear plate moving? I'm still a bit confused how it works.
You'll have to raise the car up before you can drop the plate? And does the plate move up-down or forward-backward
Awesome project anyway!


_Modified by - Mikko - at 12:35 AM 4-25-2007_


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (- Mikko -)*

Look back to page 10. There is clip how it works.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (Ville)*

absolutely amazing, my favorite c5 a6 hands down 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

speechless...


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re:*

What type of Grill is that? Custom Allroad?


----------



## Superbleeder (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

how about some pictures of the car at different ride heights


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Superbleeder)*

just had one of the homies on inlandeuros.com post a link to this....
and all i can say is WOW....
absolutely beautiful i must say.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deebo16 (Jul 12, 2006)

Holy sh*t. That thing looks amazing.


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_
So here is some filler junk, lousy fittings train wreck for you...


if this is a train wreck, im about to go park my a6 on the tracks n hope it comes out like this


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks for the new wallpaper and some wet sheets!!! 
Cheers Mate!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## dstockbridge (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_










I almost cried when I saw this. Beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

It's made from original grill. Net part is from Seat Altea FR and silver "ring" is original, only painted aluminium color and matt lack.


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 1999)

*coughs quietly in the background*


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (Peter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter* »_*coughs quietly in the background*























I heart Peter just a little cause I know what he did


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: A6 project. (Peter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter* »_*coughs quietly in the background*























Keep up the good work.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (volksmk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksmk4* »_
if this is a train wreck, im about to go park my a6 on the tracks n hope it comes out like this









Let me know how that works out, sounds like a great idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm hoping to see another car by Ville!


----------



## olanoracing (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

Sweet car!!!
I love the hood grill because you don't usually see the preface lift grill in that finish mesh. Lokks awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (olanoracing)*

only thing this car needs is the new body a6 handles w./ the chrome lower strip....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

what kind of issues are there with bags in the cold, Ville I see you posted that you are only driving this car in the summer ? 


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:14 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If you plan to use bags at winter you should at least add some kind air dryer to system.
And because winter here in Finland can be really rough I'm not sure how bags them selves will last. So I use Audi only summer.
Some Germans says that they use bags at winter too but their winter isn't so rough...


----------



## 2.4 20V (Apr 30, 2007)

Hei Ville, minä rakastan sinun autoa








Love this car man, just had to register to this forum to find out more about it. Hope to see it in real life someday. I don't think you are coming down to Vantaa this summer for eurocruizin'? Would be very nice though but I think quality of those cars might be very far under your level.
I red somewhere you couldn't understand language on cleaned.be but if you need any translation please feel free to ask








Oh yes and I think we should take that CE dude behind sauna and do you know what








Hyvä vappu!
greetings










_Modified by 2.4 20V at 7:50 AM 4-30-2007_


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (2.4 20V)*

I'll try to come Eurocruising at 4.5.2007 so maybe we see there. Car needs little practice trip before trip to Wörthersee.


----------



## asaa (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (Ville)*

holy **** is all i have to say


----------



## 2.4 20V (Apr 30, 2007)

Hum too bad I'm not in Finland this weekend so I can't come to eurocruising tomorrow. I bet you'll turn alot of heads on the show








Maybe I'll see you later this season or maybe @ Worthersee


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Ville)*

wow...unreal....i love it
not really feeling the full shave on the trunk...def different


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re:*


----------



## 2.4 20V (Apr 30, 2007)

HiHi if I see well you were parked next to Antti with his Coupé Fiat 2.0 16V Turbo, he is a friend of mine from FTCF








Too bad I couldn't make it







But the car looks wicked!


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

Sexy Sexy car, but wish it was a wagon


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Rascal04)*

Were there any other cars at this event?? I only see the Red A6... I'm just kidding it looks amazing and the cabriolet is very clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Rascal04* »_


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lu VR6* »_Sexy Sexy car, but wish it was a wagon

Now that's what I'm sayin'! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

hey ville or anyone else, where can i find an air ride system for an a6 here in the states?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (DTOYVR6)*

No one in the US makes an A6-specific kit. If you're interested in doing it, I would recommend contacting the guys at Univesal Air (www.universalairsuspension.com). They are by far the best in US and I'm sure they could put something together for you.
Whatever you do, DO NOT get a kit from Chassis Tech, they are crap.


----------



## FattyPaul (Aug 23, 2006)

ive been secretly (lol) watching this for mths now and i have to say it makes me wanna buy another a6


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_No one in the US makes an A6-specific kit. If you're interested in doing it, I would recommend contacting the guys at Univesal Air (www.universalairsuspension.com). They are by far the best in US and I'm sure they could put something together for you.
Whatever you do, DO NOT get a kit from Chassis Tech, they are crap.

chassis tech, airbagit.com... they go under so many names. but ya. CRAP!


----------



## ceisstupid (May 8, 2007)

*Re: (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_Ignorance is bliss ain't it? Hardly good design or any feats of any kind of design worthy of kudos. Tires that don't fit, body putty, filler or what ever you wanna call it. Remove functionality for no reason, it's a series of nonsensical busy work. If comments either negative or positive are not desired, WHY would anyone post all the pictures on a WORLDWIDE WEB, basically asking for a response? If my response doesn't match your's, why does that bother YOU. Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, and i see none. Let alone any design that works, or makes any sense. Ya putty in the shadow lines of the trunk, remove the plate and hang in down below a legal position, without illumination, etc etc. A good piece of work would enhance the car, while keeping it's functionality. this car is neither roadworthy or enhanced in any area. It's a train wreck. Do you ever read European Car, where vehicles are enhanced, in details that improve it, while still maintaining it's functionaly, with improved functions. Do you really think this increases the value of the car, it certainly has ruined it. What do i know anyway. Carry on. Just cus' it's being done, doesn't mean it's done right or have any purpose. cool name for a job though, Train Wreck Motors.








































































wow, as you can see from my user name i signed up because you are an ignorant old fool. and people think ignorance and stupidity is bred in the south, aparently they have it up north too!








as for car modifications? alot of "factory" cars are creations of whimsical design. chris bangle ring a bell?
besides it doesn't really bother me that you are insulting a man who has spent numerous hours and is obviously very into the custom car culture, so much as your rebuttal for why everyone is getting upset over your comments. why does it bother YOU that this man is doing this to his car? and don't say it doesn't because OBVIOUSLY it does, or else you would not go out of your way to defend your actions as to posting in this thread. go /yourself.
ah ignorance IS bliss isn't it? i'm not a huge fan of some of the lines on this car, but i give him the respect due for the numerous hours and unfathomable amounts of money spent on making this car HIS.
BTW i saw your earlier comments about occ and how their bikes aren't as great as factory. why do people buy louis vuitton clothing rather than walmart? they do the same thing. or why do people prefer handmade furniture rather than mass produced?
you seem to be a man who thinks highly of his own tastes. i hope you actually have nice things and you are in a position (at least in the materialistic regard) to speak down on others. you sound like the child who doesn't get his way and lashes out at others. but i admit, nice use of emoticons.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

thanks ill have to check them out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (DTOYVR6)*

yup.
Universal Air are good people. Im using their Sealed bags on my front setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stuhri (May 10, 2003)

Ville, are you already on your way to the Woerthersee?


----------



## Epeli (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (Stuhri)*

I strongly believe he is... As far as I know, Ville is coming with his A6, and few his friends join the group with those airride cabrio and camo-Audi
Picture


----------



## Hella.Flush (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Epeli)*

Damn. I saw this thread and registered on Vortex because of it. This car is truly awe inspiring. Maybe when I get older I can harness some of the skill that it takes to build a car like that.
Ville is my hero. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## - Mikko - (Mar 29, 2006)

Ville's Audi at Worthersee:


















_Modified by - Mikko - at 2:09 AM 5-17-2007_


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (- Mikko -)*

Villes also got his own page on VIPstylecars.com! Every time I see pics of this car I get all jittery.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

What's up with the VW in the background? Are furry hoods common in Europe?


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_What's up with the VW in the background? Are furry hoods common in Europe? 

Yes, unfortunately.


_Modified by J44KK0 at 1:02 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## - Mikko - (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_What's up with the VW in the background? Are furry hoods common in Europe? 

I think - or I hope - furry hoods and door trims are to be killed. Especially in here Finland.








Rust is not a crime!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (- Mikko -)*

I prefer Astroturf.


----------



## FattyPaul (Aug 23, 2006)

ville ive been secretly watching for a while now and now that your complete its time for something new like an mk3 gti (maybe even a ginster one)


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (FattyPaul)*

Nah man, Ville's graduated from VW's to Audi's. The next should be a A6 (C5) Avant! His work on wagons is exceptional!!!


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

I have to say....
this car is absolutely my favourite car on Vortex/Fourtitude right now...
even as a VW guy this car is utterly awe inspring.
Great job!.. love the details.
my proposal for you now is an A8. about 98'.
I would love to see what you could do with one....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Uk in NY)*

I'm retarded just found this thead. Gotta say it's one amazing machine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

Whats new?


----------



## Juice78 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (rs_t)*

Nothing. It just came back from Wörthersee on tuesday.


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (Juice78)*

phenomenal, that's all i can say about this car, and you get a 10+ for effort


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_What's up with the VW in the background? Are furry hoods common in Europe? 

LOL, the windshield sticker says "Meisterjäger", with the Jägermeister font. Jägermeister means hunting master and, well, Meisterjäger is just the other way round.







Goes well with the hunting theme of the car. 
Anyway, when I first saw pics of Ville's car in that Car Lounge "dumped Euro sedans" thread (or whatever), I didn't even think it'd be from Finland. WOW is all I have to say! GREAT work, insane ideas (esp. the rear plate)! Not all of it is my cup of tea (probably the dumped-to-the-ground part and the trunk lid), but all in all, there's a certain style to it and it pulls it off 100%!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

Uh oh Ville...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

hahah I saw that too D


----------



## D ZIGNER (Oct 9, 2002)

AWESOME work Ville. 
Your Passat Variant was one that inspired me to mod mine and it's cool to see your new projects are doing the same for others! 

So you want to come to San Diego and help me with an S4 Avant project?


----------



## M42Technik (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (D ZIGNER)*

If you're being copied, you know you're doing something right.


----------



## D ZIGNER (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (M42Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M42Technik* »_If you're being copied, you know you're doing something right.

LOL
Not even close to a copy of Villes car. Inspired to mod a Variant, not copy in any way.


----------



## 2.4 20V (Apr 30, 2007)

I think he was talking about the white audi








That white A6 doesn't even come close to Ville's car though, Wheels are too big in my opinion, too much chrome around the windows.. Nice car but still far far away from Ville's ride


----------



## FattyPaul (Aug 23, 2006)

ay ville you did and a6 and a passat wagon i think you should (contrary to others) do an mk3 gti project. id like to see what you could do with a car that everyone mods bcz u did such a good job with the passat and the a6 but they dont get modded as much as the gti and now i think i just started a war with saying that lol but its the truth. PLEASE do a mk3 PLEASE like i said b4 perferably a ginster lol


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Uk in NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uk in NY* »_
my proposal for you now is an A8. about 98'.
I would love to see what you could do with one....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If you're a fan of D2 A8's how about this... ( a friend of mine's A8 on air with 19" works)


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (D ZIGNER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D ZIGNER* »_AWESOME work Ville. 
Your Passat Variant was one that inspired me to mod mine and it's cool to see your new projects are doing the same for others! 

So you want to come to San Diego and help me with an S4 Avant project?










Are you still driving around your Passat? That is/was a bad ass ride. I still have yet to see a B5.5 (sedan or variant) that can mess with yours.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_If you're a fan of D2 A8's how about this... ( a friend of mine's A8 on air with 19" works) 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

I have been little busy after Wörthersee tour but now I'm back








Some new pictures from last evening..


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (Ville)*

The car is fine, but those porsche rims are not so nice...
but that is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Cede)*

I don't think they're Porsche rims, and I think they suit it.


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

They look so small, way too small for car of that size.
Ei herneitä nenään Ville


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Car is looking awesome as usual Ville!
And yes, those Keskin's are Porsche wheels.


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

sick, just plain SICK!!! well done.


----------



## vento98 (May 25, 2002)

*Re: (Cede)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cede* »_The car is fine, but those porsche rims are not so nice...
but that is just my personal opinion.

Agreed. Will we be seeing anything new anytime soon I wonder?


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_
If you're a fan of D2 A8's how about this... ( a friend of mine's A8 on air with 19" works) 









That is utterly sick.
would soo rock that car....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Uk in NY)*

I preferred it on monoblocks, but I totally agree with you. Such an awesome car.


----------



## 2.4 20V (Apr 30, 2007)

any news from Turku?


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (2.4 20V)*

Any updates recently?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

I just started installing subwoofers and amplifiers. I'll try to get some pictures during week


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (Ville)*

congrats on the golf+ article sir.......... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

Thanks!
Too bad that I haven't seen it by my self.. so I don't know which kind story it is


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re:*

































Pics from local track event








Congrats for magazine article http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have to find that magazine from somewhere.



_Modified by Rascal04 at 5:08 PM 8-14-2007_


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (Cede)*








oh my http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (RI1643)*

Ready doorpanels..


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

So frickin' clean!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Ville)*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

What did they look like before?


----------



## laderlover (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*

*Any pics of the license plate installed?*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_I have been working with licenceplate problem...
Now it's almost solved


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Re: (laderlover)*

^^^ Page 10.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Stereo updates..


----------



## abnj723 (May 30, 2006)

nice leds


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*

Amplifier installing.









And this little project for this evening. Subwoofer remote....
Ugly as hell ?








Let's break it








Then we take one MMI adjusting knob for A6 ( C6 )








Paint it to get right look








Fit it to potentiometer








Remove rear lighter and fit controller to hole


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Goddamn. You, my friend, have skills. Please keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

i kindof hate you right now.
did you go to school to do this? and do you do this for a job? more importantly, how the hell do you get that money?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_...how the hell do you get that money?

Probably from something most adults have...a job.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Also, since he obviously has the skills and knowledge to do the work himself, it's considerably less expensive to do work like what he has done to his car. If you can't work on your car yourself, labor will easily take up over half the money you spend modifying a car.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

oh yeah, those most have all blown past me, i mean a job,damn forgot about that. im assuming he doesnt have to pay tax or bills or anything liek that, or buy the parts?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_oh yeah, those most have all blown past me, i mean a job,damn forgot about that. im assuming he doesnt have to pay tax or bills or anything liek that, or buy the parts?

I'm sure he pays his bills and taxes and pays for his parts as well. Maybe he puts in a few hours overtime each week...


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

ive worked overtime, yet my paycheck for 2 weeks was 300 dollars, overtime doesnt mean anything.
maybe i should simplify for you guys. what job do you have?


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re:*

This thing turned out so damn good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








The only part I'm not crazy about is the rear. It looks too rounded and smooth. I know you built this car according to your own taste though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What kind of LEDs did you use for the light?
And where did you get those?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Cede)*

You mean lightning for Amplifiers ?

I had two broken daytime driving lamps from new S6 so I used LED's from those lights. 
Again saved money and I didn't bought LED's







and now install is more OEM


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_ive worked overtime, yet my paycheck for 2 weeks was 300 dollars, overtime doesnt mean anything.
maybe i should simplify for you guys. what job do you have?

You don't need to simplify anything. Just so you know, I'm trying to bash you, ok? Ville is not 16 years old with a part time job, he's considerably older and if you check his profile you will see what his occuation is. He dose the overwhelming majority of the work himself and he does a damn good job at it (you should see his past work, personally, I like his B5 Passat variant).


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_
You don't need to simplify anything. Just so you know, I'm trying to bash you, ok? Ville is not 16 years old with a part time job, he's considerably older and if you check his profile you will see what his occuation is. He dose the overwhelming majority of the work himself and he does a damn good job at it (you should see his past work, personally, I like his B5 Passat variant).

i under stand that you are trying to bash me, and how about we act a bit older, just because you have a whoping 615 posts does not mean that you are the king of forums. i dont allow people to walk all over me, i am not your bitch nor will i ever be. and i understand he is older than me, if he were 16 and doing that stuff then he would be a car god. i am not bashing his work, so please stop trying to put words into my mouth. you are being ridiculous and you are trying to push your seniority on me, so, once again, lets act a bit older than 12.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_ just because you have a whoping 615 posts does not mean that you are the king of forums. 

You're right. I'M king of the forums.
I think you need to chill out. He was in no way attacking you and you are getting seriously butthurt over nothing. Now chill out.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
You're right. I'M king of the forums.
I think you need to chill out. He was in no way attacking you and you are getting seriously butthurt over nothing. Now chill out.

























haha i know, but im part of another forum and have about 2000 posts, and it annoys the hell out of me when people with more posts than you think they are in some way better.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (an_a6)*

Just read the entire 19 pages of this thread, and I have to say that this A6 turned out to be simply amazing! My hat is off to you, Sir Ville!


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_
i under stand that you are trying to bash me, and how about we act a bit older, just because you have a whoping 615 posts does not mean that you are the king of forums. i dont allow people to walk all over me, i am not your bitch nor will i ever be. and i understand he is older than me, if he were 16 and doing that stuff then he would be a car god. i am not bashing his work, so please stop trying to put words into my mouth. you are being ridiculous and you are trying to push your seniority on me, so, once again, lets act a bit older than 12.


OK, first off, I'm going to apologize to you because in my haste to finish my post I didn't proof read it, and I now see that I F'ed up! I meant to say that "I'm NOT trying to bash you" so any confusion is cleared up. To your claiming that I think I'm the king of forums, stop being silly. I'm sure everyone who saw what I wrote to you or to anyone in my time on this forum can say that I have never claimed or given that impression. Nobody is trying to walk over you and I have no need for you to be "my bitch", and I'm certainly not trying to push my seniority on you. Maybe if I was in 12th grade I would do that, but since I'm not, you need not worry. Let's not be foolish, alright?
You think I'm acting like I'm 12? Cool, but just remember who was the one who asked:
"how the hell do you get that money?" 
or said: 
"im assuming he doesnt have to pay tax or bills or anything liek that, or buy the parts?"
also this:
"ive worked overtime, yet my paycheck for 2 weeks was 300 dollars, overtime doesnt mean anything."
Yeah, I poked fun at you, but it was obviously harmless. Sorry you couldn't see it for what it was. Anyway, I APOLOGIZED to you for my typo, so calm down and enjoy your A6.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

What kind of air suspension setup are you running Ville? I`m looking for a Kit for my A6 Avant.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

German Airride Systems Version 1.
So you must contact your own importeur http://www.luftfahrwerk.de/web....html


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Ville)*

Nice, how is the ride?
compared to coilovers. Softer?
had any problems with the system?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Yes, softer than coilovers. I would say that ride it close to normal sport suspension.
No problems at all so far. Installing was only little difficult part...


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Ville)*

OK,sounds good.
Could you tell me what part of the installation that was difficult?
Where did you run the air lines? Under the car?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Nothing part special... only much work.
Pressure lines are mostly under the car.

Some update too...
Subfoofer level controller finished








Trunk completed








And with lights


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Ville)*

Your SICK man.. lookin' GREAT as always!!!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

As expected, the trunk looks absolutely fantastic Ville, great work. What is the chrome and and black ring you used over the tank and compressor?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

It's sliced for...









It's slice of back lip. And of course rim was damaged












_Modified by Ville at 9:48 AM 9-24-2007_


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_As expected, the trunk looks absolutely fantastic Ville, great work. What is the chrome and and black ring you used over the tank and compressor? 

X 2...looks awesome!!
I like how the sub control knob looks like OEM with lights and all...
AWESOME!!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

That looks insane


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Few new pictures...


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (Ville)*

oh my god, i am truely in love with your car...
first pic is my new wallpaper...
many http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

The new shots are baller.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

Ville--
Thanks for the inspirations, spanking sessions, and nights generally spent crying because our cars arent as clean and amazing as yours! 
Keep up the great work ,and I assume a magazine feature isnt too far away.....


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Ville)*

what spacer size are you running?


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (an_a6)*

I stumbled upon this thread from a completely different forum, and I just want to compliment your ingenuity. I think the entire car is put together VERY well, and the small homemade touches are some of the most clever and best executed I've seen on a car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Coogi (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (andylyco)*

this car is soooo hot and flawless it looks fake


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Coogi)*

Something different for this weekend show...









Fire Rescue


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (Ville)*

God damn. You are really making me want to sell my mk3 and get an A6.
Your attention to detail is amazing and the craft is excellent! Truly a beautiful car you have built.
Is there anything else still left to do to this car? or is it pretty much done? Either way, grab yourself a few of these and have a good time!


----------



## andugti (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (vdubjettaman)*

the best looking A6 i have ever seen


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (andugti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andugti* »_the best looking A6 i have ever seen

EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_Something different for this weekend show...









Fire Rescue









What is the car behind yours? Interesting paint job.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

It's my friends camo coloured A3.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Ville)*

Love that a3, Ive seen tons of pics of it in the past. So sick


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

Camo.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maxVdubs (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_Something different for this weekend show...









Fire Rescue









I just want to say... as a man who has lived in a firehouse (and yes having a 12 car garage full of VW's and audis downstairs of your house is Awesome!) and a man who is currently driving an a6... I LOVE the look!! my new wallpaper!!
great job!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Ville)*

Ville,
I've decided I can't take it any more and I'm following in your footsteps:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3489001


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

How nice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Ville,
I've decided I can't take it any more and I'm following in your footsteps:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3489001

good stuff.
can't wait to follow your build-up.


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: (adROCK319)*

Wow, this is fantastic. Very nice job


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Re: (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

Page 2? No way.


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

I think I'm gonna go for the same theme as you after I trade the mk4 for an allroad, if only I could find one in manual! 
Hats off to you


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (drivingenthus)*

bump


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Travy)*

Dietrich model


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Ville)*

Awesome!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.4 20V (Apr 30, 2007)

Hei Ville, this car keeps getting better and better! I saw a picture of your Audi in GTi magazine and your friend's turbo A3 camo on the cover of the new edition so congrats to you both


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (2.4 20V)*

Very Nice Ville http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DimaAudi (Feb 1, 2008)

You are GOD in my book. I swear if I see this car in person I will make love to it. God damn. So freakin sexy. I just bought a Silver S-Package 2000 A6 4.2(gay automatic). You gave me so many great ideas I dunno were to start. Anyways great job. BTW, if you could, post some pics of the interior plz


----------



## hellgti (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (DimaAudi)*

epic


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (hellgti)*

I have to say this thread is single handedly made me want to seel my B5 and buy a C5...simply flawless.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

absolutely stunning. Ive seen a few photos of your car before, but I hadn't seen this thread until now.
a few questions:
1) I dont understand how you can fit your key into the lock with the cover.








2) What instrument cluster is that?








3) How is the license plate project coming?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (verb.move)*

1. I must remove cover if I want use key. It's only for cases if battery is down or car has some another electrical problems. Otherwise I use remote.
2. It's cars original cluster. I changed red lights to white, added RS6 needles and some another parts from RS6 cluster.
3.Answer


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

1) ok, i gotcha. so it does take some work to use the keyhole.
2) care to share what other rs6 parts you added? it looks really nice!
3) haha, thats awesome man!
nice work on everything. it is all executed excellently, which is awesome. i think that you are similar to me, in that you take great labor in making every little detail perfect, even if other people wont notice it. but you have a lot more skill than i do, haha!


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

Amazing build up...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Amazing new pics


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Amazing new pics









Any more?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

When rest snow will melt... 
Probably she will get some new wheels also


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (Ville)*

Uhmmm.... why do the lips of the rims stick out an inch past the fenders (much less the tires). 
It's like the white people version of this:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (halik)*

Are you kidding me?








The car is freaking awesome.


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

the lips mainly stick out when the car is in slammed mode.


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Are you kidding me?








The car is freaking awesome. 

I'm european and what people call the "euro look" (chassis sitting on the ground, rims sticking out past tires and 1/4 panels, all design lines "shaved") is just a local variety of what in the U.S. is Honda Civics with 4" exhaust pipes and Boeing-made rear wings... definitely not something you should be emulating. 

Edit:
Here's something to illustrate my point better - 1980s Lada with the ""euro look"" you all bust your collective nuts for:







http://upload6.postimage.org/1....html 
That "look" is nothing but a european variety of rice ... taking POS cars and adding goofy body kits, rims that you can't afford wide enough tires for and useless suspension modification. Why you'd want that on an awesome sedan like Ville's is absolutely beyond me...



_Modified by halik at 9:37 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (halik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halik* »_
I'm european and what people call the "euro look" (chassis sitting on the ground, rims sticking out past tires and 1/4 panels, all design lines "shaved") is just a local variety of what in the U.S. is Honda Civics with 4" exhaust pipes and Boeing-made rear wings... definitely not something you should be emulating. 

Edit:
Here's something to illustrate my point better - 1980s Lada with the ""euro look"" you all bust your collective nuts for:







http://upload6.postimage.org/1....html 
That "look" is nothing but a european variety of rice ... taking POS cars and adding goofy body kits, rims that you can't afford wide enough tires for and useless suspension modification. Why you'd want that on an awesome sedan like Ville's is absolutely beyond me...
_Modified by halik at 9:37 PM 4-1-2008_

once again people are entitled to their opinions and lets leave it at that. if you like the style or not the amount of work and quality of work that it tiakes to build a car like this is amazing. i like it.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (halik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halik* »_
I'm european and what people call the "euro look" (chassis sitting on the ground, rims sticking out past tires and 1/4 panels, all design lines "shaved") is just a local variety of what in the U.S. is Honda Civics with 4" exhaust pipes and Boeing-made rear wings... definitely not something you should be emulating.

Edit:
Here's something to illustrate my point better - 1980s Lada with the ""euro look"" you all bust your collective nuts for:
http://upload6.postimage.org/1....html 

I'll bet that "Straight from car dealer look" is your cup of tea..
Definetly mine car isn't made peoples like you.
And Here's something to illustrate my point better...








Original Lada Samara








There might be aftermarket wheel hubs... my apologies if so










_Modified by Ville at 9:30 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (halik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halik* »_
It's like the white people version of this:










"The white people version..." 
Now that's some silly sh!t I really didn't expect to read in this forum.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

The owner of this car is very white... Although I'm sure he doesn't think so.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (DowNnOuTDubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowNnOuTDubin* »_The owner of this car is very white... Although I'm sure he doesn't think so.









probly the most retarded thing i ever heard. Cuz he mods his car a certain way?? lol please.
Lets see ur car, probly STOCK.
Do i post a picture of ur car saying this must be u, cuz ur car is stock.
No.








yeah ti smust be you, cuz ur car is stock.


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_
probly the most retarded thing i ever heard. Cuz he mods his car a certain way?? lol please.
Lets see ur car, probly STOCK.
Do i post a picture of ur car saying this must be u, cuz ur car is stock.
No.








yeah ti smust be you, cuz ur car is stock. 

Here come the r|cer arguments... an accord with 5" exhaust, lambo doors, altezzas and an APR wing is "unique" too. The keyword it's missing is *tasteful*.
That being said, satin black and chrome highlights looks fantastic. 



_Modified by halik at 9:56 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## seatsystem (Jun 7, 2004)

Any updates ?


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (seatsystem)*

Onhan se uskomattoman hieno kun nyt pääsi livenä näkemään. 
Few Pics from the Hot Rod & Rock Show Tampere Finland
http://www.duke.1g.fi/kuvat/Ho...8.jpg
http://www.duke.1g.fi/kuvat/Ho...5.jpg
http://www.duke.1g.fi/kuvat/Ho...4.jpg


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Duke_FI)*

Yep, Ville, your car is simply stunning! There will always be haters and trolls out there but that is the net for you. I love the rear plate mod and your air bag setup rocks too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

Simply one of the sickest VAG cars ever. My 4.2 dreams of looking like this....


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

hey, i know theres a link somewere with a website to your airride set up, but i cant find it.
also, where did oyu get that grille, ive been trying forever to find one with the chrome strip around it.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (an_a6)*

if you read the thread he made the grille.... i forget which page....

hey ville...
are the allroad lights a direct swap? Ive got my 01 A6 2.7 6speed sitting here in one of my bays and have a customer allroad next to it and they lo0ok like theyre the same... unfortunately i dont have the time play with this guys lights...or maybe ill make time...








Edit: nevermind, i answered my own question... pic this evening...










_Modified by 2035cc16v at 8:25 AM 5-19-2008_


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_When rest snow will melt... 
Probably she will get some new wheels also









Ville, it has been a bit quiet here all summer







Can you tell a bit more about the wheels?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (Snaak.)*

Gorgeous! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
I love the attention to detail http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Your car makes me want to bag my Avant








I was in Helsinki last weekend for Ankkarock, and have friends in Turku! Next time I'm over I will have to keep an eye out for you and buy you a







or several








You'll be able to spot me as I'm planning on buying this registration for my car:























Mikki x


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

VITTU!!








Wow that's one crazy register, to bad that overhere you have to stick to the ABC-123 layout. AUD-146 would be pretty wild if it's not already taken...


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

car looks amazing buddy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

the red a6 is amazing but personaly id get bigger wheels







and i would have made the chrome part of the grill black to macth the rs6 bumper








just personal opinion, no offense but still car is AMAZING, love the gauges








props


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

@ CE, did they let you out for the day or what you ass, the guy did a super job, me thinks your jealous....?


_Modified by chippievw at 7:26 AM 3-31-2009_


----------



## wigglewerks (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (Ville)*

May have been asked already but What grille is that? Custom or bought?


Ville said:


> QUOTE]


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (wigglewerks)*

man i love this car/thread i always know where to go to see something beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

holy ****! lmao this thing is so nice, big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (wigglewerks)*

That grill is custom made. Made from A6 original grill and plastic mesh from Seat Leon FR front bumper


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_That grill is custom made. Made from A6 original grill and plastic mesh from Seat Leon FR front bumper









That looks sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was thinking of doing that with my A4 as the grill that I got with the car is broken anyway... How did you fasten the two together? Epoxy? Also, woudl you mind posting the part number of the doner?








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

Doner is 1P0 853 667 B 9B9

And this for fastening


----------



## nissan sellout (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (JM$Y)*

honestly man, i hate your tail lights. it just doesnt look good on german cars. lets just leave the tail tint for the mustang owners thanks


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (nissan sellout)*

I JUST HAD A CELL PHONE CAMERA THAT DAY..SO WHEN I DO TAKE NEW PICTURES HOPE IT WILL CHANGE YOUR OPINION. I HATE TO BURST YOUR BUBBLE *NISSAN SELLOUT* BUT THESE ARE GERMAN MADE OEM TAIL LIGHTS MADE BY 'HELLA' ELECTRONICS. I AM JUST EXPERIMENTING ON MY A6 FOR NOW!! BUT GOT SOME GREAT CUSTOM IDEAS FOR THIS CAR, SO FAR EVERYONE LOVES IT...SHOUT OUT TO *VILLE* FOR THEE INSPIRATION FOR THIS PROJECT!!!!! MORE PICTURES SOON...





























LOWER BUMPER INSIDES BLACKED OUT!!!


















_Modified by JM$Y at 8:50 PM 5-1-2009_


----------



## vr6fury (Mar 24, 2008)

try the caps lock button bud, and hella smoked tails are sexy


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

^ someone delete all the thread jacking


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lu VR6* »_^ someone delete all the thread jacking

X2


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

Why is some idiot posting pics of his white 2.8? Get that crap ou tof this thread.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (Littlebluebug)*

any more recent progress?


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (ur faster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ur faster* »_any more recent progress?

Car was for sale recently, i'm not sure that car has been sold yet.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Rascal04)*

Not sold yet, so all buyers are welcome


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_Not sold yet, so all buyers are welcome









What is your next project going to be once you sell this beauty?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

It depends how much money I can get earn for next project


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_It depends how much money I can get earn for next project









Are you leaking any details out? or sneaky sneaky?


----------



## BADwayz (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: (Ville)*

This car is absolutely stunning and full of awesome work. I love your attention to detail and thinking outside the box. Cheers.


----------



## beef dogg (Jul 1, 2008)

I have searched the interwebz for ages looking for this car. You, my friend, are my hero. Stance'd A6! Your killing it. From sunny scotland.
Please come and say hello on....www.deutschconnection.com


----------



## lwang2six (Apr 7, 2009)

pure amazing....


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (lwang2six)*

how did this get archived??? bump for progress?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (ur faster)*

Car is in garage and waiting some one who will buy it


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*What are you asking?*

Current photo?


----------



## bakkenes (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: A6 project. (Ville)*

Hoi Ville,
I.ve seen your project, great!
Your wheels also great. Have you cleaned the wheels?
(Modified Keskin KT2 18" wheels. 8½ front and 9½ rear, whit 215 and 225 rubbers.)
Greetz from Jan Willem from Holland (R32 driver)


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: A6 project. (bakkenes)*

Yes. I removed those fake bolts and then installed those stainless steel rings to hide bolt holes.
Much more cleaner look and easier to wash


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: What are you asking? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Current photo?

X2


----------

